# Consumer Electronics Show (CES) 2012



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Consumer Electronics Show (CES) 2012*

It seems like only a short time ago that a number of us DBSTalkers were in Las Vegas for the last CES&#8230;and now CES 2012 registration has started.

*Pre-registration is OPEN - the cost at this time is $0.00 until September 1, 2011. BUT - after that date, they charge a fee of $100 or more as the CES date itself approaches.*

*CES Registration (and more info) is at this link:*
http://registration3.experient-inc.com/ShowCES121/Default.aspx

*Location:*
Las Vegas Convention Center (also some parts are held at the Las Vegas Hilton/Venetian]. More than 2,700 exhibitors showcased their latest products on more than 1.6 million net square feet of exhibit space, with a total of 149,529 in attendance.

*2012 International CES Exhibit Hours*
Tuesday, January 10: 10 a.m.-6 p.m.
Wednesday, January 11: 9 a.m.-6 p.m.
Thursday, January 12: 9 a.m.-6 p.m.
Friday, January 13: 9 a.m.-4 p.m.

*Key things to consider:*
*1) *CES is not open to the public, rather, it is intended as a Conference/Exhibit show for those in the Consumer Electronics Industry. You can't just show up. You need to register, and then have both a personal ID and a 2nd form of ID showing you have some relationship to the CE industry to enter the event.
*2)* Last year (despite a slow economy) had record attendance - book your registration and hotel early in particular - last year, a few folks struggled to find hotel accommodations.
*3)* Hotel rooms tend to have higher rates during this Conference - don't be surprised
*4)* We'll have a number of DBSTalkers there again - the past few years we arranged an onsite dinner meeting on night so everyone could meet each other and just have friendly discussions together. 
*5)* *We'll use this thread to share information as CES 2012 approaches, including any plans for an onsite DBSTalk dinner meeting (as we've done in the past).*

*Snapshot: 2011 International CES Attendees *
•	Exhibits-only Attendees: 89,776 
•	Exhibitors: 48,776 
•	Conference Session Attendees: 2,877 
•	Press: 5,849	•	Bloggers: 672 
•	Industry Analysts: 1,060 
•	Speakers: 529 
•	Total: 149,529

*Product Categories:*
The International CES features products - and the companies that create them - from 15 consumer technology markets, including:

Audio 
Automotive Electronics
Computer Hardware & Software
Connected Home
Content Distribution
Digital Health and Fitness
Digital Imaging/Photography
Electronic Gaming
Emerging Technology
Entertainment/Content
Internet-Based Multimedia Systems
Lifestyle Electronics
Telecommunications Infrastructure
Video 
Wireless & Wireless Devices


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is the onsite map of all the Exhibit Hall locations:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*American Airlines - Discounted Fares Offered.*

American Airlines is offering CES attendees and exhibitors a 5 percent discount on airfare to Las Vegas. You can visit www.aa.com/group and enter Promotion Code 9312BE. Valid for travel dates January 7-16, 2012.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm looking forward to another fun meet up with the CE'ers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Man, these are the days I wish I was in the business. One of my childhood dreams was to go to Comdex. This one always looked like fun as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking foward to RVU and Windows 8 devices at CES 2012.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> I'm looking forward to another fun meet up with the CE'ers.


Likewise - the last few years have been great.

As we get closer to January...we'll make the necessary logistical arrangements, and announce those for those interested in joining onsite with anything planned there.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I am looking foward to RVU and Windows 8 devices at CES 2012.


Windows rarely excites me.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be there! I will be exhibiting with my non-DBS related company, but I should have a little more free time to explore and hang out with fellow forum members this year.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm usually only there for one day, and with the show falling Tuesday-Friday this time I don't know if it's even possible for me to be there for a second day. I hope so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Doug Brott said:


> Windows rarely excites me.


Have you seen Windows 8?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So when they say you have to work in the field what does that really mean? I work for Dell as an Engineer, but I don't work on electronics. Would I be able to get in?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Absolutely. All you need is a business card.

I should go. I went to CES for thirty years as a salesman and later a store owner. Going as an owner often sucked. While I got to go to great parties and hear some wonderful music, more often CES meant getting hammered by a manufacturer because we weren't selling enough or selling the wrong stuff or selling it too cheaply. I ran from one meeting to the next and rarely had a chance to play with the toys.

Now I could go as a kid, a kid who loves toys.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I tried registering a couple of days ago, but didn't have my alumni number, so I'll have to call them next week and register then.

As usualy though, I won't really know until a few weeks before if I'll be able to go or not.

One other major key to consider:

This year the porn awards do not run concurrently with CES, they're the following week so pick your poison.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> I'll be there! I will be exhibiting with my non-DBS related company, but I should have a little more free time to explore and hang out with fellow forum members this year.


It'll be good if you get the addtional time....good to see you there (again).


Carl Spock said:


> I should go. I went to CES for thirty years as a salesman and later a store owner. Going as an owner often sucked. While I got to go to great parties and hear some wonderful music, more often CES meant getting hammered by a manufacturer because we weren't selling enough or selling the wrong stuff or selling it too cheaply. I ran from one meeting to the next and rarely had a chance to play with the toys. Now I could go as a kid, a kid who loves toys.


Well you'd be at the right place - the Disneyworld of Gadgets. 


spartanstew said:


> I tried registering a couple of days ago, but didn't have my alumni number, so I'll have to call them next week and register then.
> 
> As usually though, I won't really know until a few weeks before if I'll be able to go or not.


Hopefully it works out that you can join us again.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I may have to see if I can talk the wife into taking a vacation to Vegas then. The question is do I tell her why I want to go


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I am there!
My company is exhibiting for first time so gonna be busy.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

That map is going to be out of date once the CES actually takes place -- the Las Vegas Hilton is losing its Hilton affiliation as of January 1. Haven't heard any word yet on what its new name is going to be.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

What would qualify a person to attend? I do build webpages for a number of non-profit organizations. Would that qualify me?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> I am there!
> My company is exhibiting for first time so gonna be busy.


It'll be great to see you there!


trainman said:


> That map is going to be out of date once the CES actually takes place -- the Las Vegas Hilton is losing its Hilton affiliation as of January 1. Haven't heard any word yet on what its new name is going to be.


I'm sure they'll update the map...for now...its still the Hilton.


John R. Metzger said:


> What would qualify a person to attend? I do build webpages for a number of non-profit organizations. Would that qualify me?


You need some form of affiliation with the Consumer Electronics industry, and you may very well qualify based on that description. If you have an ID and perhaps a business card that reflects that kind of work...you should be fine.

Make sure when you register that you indicate your areas of interest and current technology work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Registered - check.
Air Travel Booked - check.
Hotel Setup (Rich) - check.

Guess I'm gonna be there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Registered - Check.
Air Travel Booked - Check.
Hotel Setup (Rich) - Check.

Guess I'm gonna be there too!!!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm only involved in the industry from the "consumer" side so I guess I don't qualify. :lol:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> I'm only involved in the industry from the "consumer" side so I guess I don't qualify. :lol:


If people ask you for your advice about consumer products, you might qualify as a "consultant.". 

See HDTVFAN001's advice above.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice to see the repeat attendance of some of the folks here. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Nice to see the repeat attendance of some of the folks here. Looking forward to it.


Agree.

The mix of familiar faces and new ones is part of the joy each year.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just registered.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> I just registered.


Excellent!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

richierich said:


> Can't wait until CES 2012.
> 
> I've got my Marriott Hotel Reservation for CES today and I have Registered as well so I am Good To Go!!!
> 
> Just need to wait until my Delta Airline Reservation Specialist lines up my Delta Flight Reservations at a Great Price.


No motorhome Rich?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> No motorhome Rich?


He tells me that's a possiblity still... 

The hotel location he has booked is actually very nice and close to the Convention Center anyway...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Registered.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Registered.


Very good.

It's starting to look like we may have a bigger DBSTalk onsite group than even last year. Nice.

To those who haven't registered and intend to go...or are thinking of going...the free registration period ends August 31st.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm registered but will have to wait and see if Mrs. Fluffybear gets the vacation time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I'm registered but will have to wait and see if Mrs. Fluffybear gets the vacation time.


It would be nice if it works out for you this year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

How many people have Registered so far?

Can we have a Poll or some way to know how many are going?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> How many people have Registered so far?
> 
> Can we have a Poll or some way to know how many are going?


I suspect it might be a bit early for that...the free period ends in another 5 weeks or so...not everyone is an earlybird like we are... :lol:

I do know of at least 7-8 folks that PM'ed me so far (most are in this thread too)...

I figured we'd get that information a bit later, and also start to plan any onsite gathering some time perhaps in September...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Okie Dokie Smokey!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Had a brief but interesting chat with a contact who also goes to the CES each year - he goes as an exhibitor. his company was told to "expect a crowd of at least the same size as last year" for planning purposes.

Based on the registration starting 2 weeks earlier this year...it seems like CES is planning for that kind of attendance this coming January...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on the registration starting 2 weeks earlier this year...it seems like CES is planning for that kind of attendance this coming January...


Too Bad as I liked it better 2 or 3 years ago when it wasn't as CROWDED!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Too Bad as I liked it better 2 or 3 years ago when it wasn't as CROWDED!!! :lol:


I see it like this...

Which would ya want to go to...a restaurant that is busy or one that isn't?

(If it's not busy, it's likely because it's not good).

I view CES kinda that way. 

Plus...experienced attendees know where to go and not to go...don't they... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Plus...experienced attendees know where to go and not to go...don't they... :lol:


That is True with a Restaurant but not CES. I hate crowds but with all of the Eye Candy and Booth Bunnies running around I guess I can take the crowded conditions, plus all of the Electronic Goodies we will be seeing!!! 

YAAHOO!!! 

And YES we do know where to go and where not to go!!!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect it might be a bit early for that...the free period ends in another 5 weeks or so...not everyone is an earlybird like we are... :lol:
> 
> I do know of at least 7-8 folks that PM'ed me so far (most are in this thread too)...
> 
> I figured we'd get that information a bit later, and also start to plan any onsite gathering some time perhaps in September...


I'd really like to go but can't really take the whole week off. My choices will probably be catching the first two or last two days. For airfare purposes have to stay over a Saturday night either before or after the event.
Knowing a get-together date would sure help with planning. 
For example if the get-together was Friday night then for sure I wouldn't plan on just catching the first two days.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

HDTVFANBOY and I are arriving on Wednesday, Jan. 10, 2012 and leaving on Saturday, Jan. 14, 2012.

We will probably have the DBSTALK Reception Dinner on Friday the Thirteenth (Oh Boy) !!! :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dettxw said:


> I'd really like to go but can't really take the whole week off. My choices will probably be catching the first two or last two days. For airfare purposes have to stay over a Saturday night either before or after the event.
> Knowing a get-together date would sure help with planning.
> For example if the get-together was Friday night then for sure I wouldn't plan on just catching the first two days.


That all makes sense.

Friday night (yes, the 13th - 1/13/12) will be the likely be the onsite dinner gathering, although that isn't finalized/arranged this early....but you can safely assume there's a 90% chance that's the date.

The first few days typically include keynote and other such speakers, the middle days overlap some of that with exhibit hall activities, and things wrap up mid-day Sunday for the most part (1/15/12).

Having been there now 3 years in a row...I prefer Thu-Sat to catch all the main things...but folks need to do what works best for *them*.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually, the show ends Friday this time. Tuesday the 10th through Friday the 13th.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Actually, the show ends Friday this time. Tuesday the 10th through Friday the 13th.


Yes...you are correct David.....the dates were posted in Post #1.

In 2012 they changed their "normal" plans -- both in terms of the later week, as well as the traditional days of the week.

In previous years, it was the first full week of January (usually about th 4-7th), and Wed-Sat for the most part.

As a side note...there are other activities related to CES on Saturday as well, so while the exhibit hall ends Friday...some of us are staying longer.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...you are correct David.....the dates were posted in Post #1.
> 
> In 2012 they changed their "normal" plans -- both in terms of the later week, as well as the traditional days of the week.
> 
> ...


I've never been able to spend more than one day there, and I want to spend at least two there this time, including the DBSTalk dinner. It sounds like I want to be there either Thursday-Saturday or Friday-Saturday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> I've never been able to spend more than one day there, and I want to spend at least two there this time, including the DBSTalk dinner. It sounds like I want to be there either Thursday-Saturday or Friday-Saturday.


We're kinda of the same belief that 2+ days is ideal.

A couple of us are getting in Wednesday mid-day, and leaving Saturday later in the day...*giving us 1/2 day Wed, then all day Thu & Fri*.

Friday is the last day, so the dinner that night made the most sense...but like I said earlier...its not locked in yet...the alternative is Thursday night.

Your mileage may vary... :lol:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When the vote is taken, mine would be for Thursday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> When the vote is taken, mine would be for Thursday.


Note to self...gotcha.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Thursday Night would work for me as well as Friday as long as it is at Maggiones Italian Restaurante!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Big change in my life coming up on January 1st.

Looking doubtful that I'll be able to attend, but will keep you posted.


edit: I do have my free room at Harrah's reserved though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Big change in my life coming up on January 1st.
> 
> Looking doubtful that I'll be able to attend, but will keep you posted.
> 
> edit: I do have my free room at Harrah's reserved though.


Hmmmmm.....

Always good to have a plan B....but this is interesting...hmmmm.....hope things still work out...


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Big change in my life coming up on January 1st.
> 
> Looking doubtful that I'll be able to attend, but will keep you posted.
> 
> edit: I do have my free room at Harrah's reserved though.


As always, one hopes it is a positive change!!

Thursday will be wonderful. Richie really liked the take home from last year, it would appear.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It is hard to beat Maggiones Italian Restaurante as far as the variety of food that they offer and doing it Family Style was Great but I will be thinking about other Restaurants that can accomodate 12 to 20 people the way that Maggiones did for us!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear was notified yesterday that she is being considered for a new position and depending on what comes of that, I may have to back out of the next 2 CES events as we could be in Ireland (2 year TDY)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, fluffybear, One day I will get to meet you in person. Kinda weird that we both live in Peachtree City and have never met one another.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

richierich said:


> It is hard to beat Maggiones Italian Restaurante as far as the variety of food that they offer and doing it Family Style was Great but I will be thinking about other Restaurants that can accomodate 12 to 20 people the way that Maggiones did for us!!!


Yup, especially the big round table. It makes for better conversation. Although, a megaphone could have helped, as well.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear was notified yesterday that she is being considered for a new position and depending on what comes of that, I may have to back out of the next 2 CES events as we could be Ireland (2 year TDY)


Wow, I hope the assignment comes through for the Misses. I hear it is really beautiful over there. Although you will miss your DirecTV. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> Yup, especially the big round table. It makes for better conversation. Although, a megaphone could have helped, as well.


We'll make it work...


Groundhog45 said:


> Wow, I hope the assignment comes through for the Misses. I hear it is really beautiful over there. Although you will miss your DirecTV. :lol:


No kidding.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Groundhog45 said:


> Wow, I hope the assignment comes through for the Misses. I hear it is really beautiful over there. Although you will miss your DirecTV. :lol:


well you can get SKY


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

@rich: I plan on driving out and staying at http://www.lvmcr.com/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> @rich: I plan on driving out and staying at http://www.lvmcr.com/


Very cool....three's still a chance you might not be alone at that location in terms of DBSTalk participants. Glad to hear you will be there!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*A few updates:*

*1) Free registration ends August 31st.
2) Hotels & air travel typically gets booked heavily starting in September - so if you're coming...plan ahead
3) I've already heard from about a dozen folks who intend to be at CES in January. As in past years...there will likely be some more joining in the onsite fun in the next few months before we formalize things.*

Based on all the feedback so far - I'll look to coordinate things for a

*Thursday January 12, 2012 night dinner meeting*

[not sure if we'll use Maggiano's again, although it was great the past 2 years].

As the date approaches, I'll reach out again to firm up who is coming, if they can attend a dinner meeting Thursday night, and where we might meet onsite during one of the CES exhibiting days.

For those who have gone before...you know how great it is to meet your fellow DBSTalkers there, as well as see tons of neat new technology.

One last "bonus" item - it is entirely possible we might even have a couple of DBSTalk Moderators attend in 2012. Last year - Doug Brott was our featured onsite "leader". In previous years.... Doug, Stuart, Tom and others attended. A few other Mods have indicated they "might" be able to attend in January 2012...so we'll see how that all rolls out.

Stay tuned for more info in the weeks and months ahead...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

barryb said:


> @rich: I plan on driving out and staying at http://www.lvmcr.com/


I may have my RV by then but I would still probably stay at the Marriott but then again I may drive out there in the RV, stay at the LVM and use my Marriott Hotel as a Base Camp because it is so close to the SEC Headquarters (2 blocks away).

Can't wait to see your Coach and to meet you in person. I have enjoyed talking to you about RVs on the phone and this will be a chance to put a name with a face.

Can't wait to get mine and he has a 38' Trailer he will include in the sale (for my Motorcycle and my Supercharged BMW Z3).

Also, hopefully Doug will be staying with HDTVFANBOY and me again at the Marriott and someone may need a place to sleep if they try to book late and can't find a place so the RV may come in handy as a backup plan.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*LATEST UPDATE*.

It appears *Thursday January 12, 2012* will work for virtually every DBSTalker who will be at CES 2012 onsite.

*FREE REGISTRATION FOR CES 2012 ENDS IN JUST 2 WEEKS - AUGUST 31, 2011.*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds good for me and I can't wait to see what CES 2012 has to offer!!!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just registered on the outside chance that I can join the group.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Just registered on the outside chance that I can join the group.


Good plan... 

Even better if you end up being able to join us!

Plenty to do, plenty to see. 

But for now...at least your free registration is set. :biggthump


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Always wanted to go and want to make sure I understand this first. My wife and I have a photography business (mostly the wife I just help out) so we should be able to use that to go correct?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jford951 said:


> Always wanted to go and want to make sure I understand this first. My wife and I have a photography business (mostly the wife I just help out) so we should be able to use that to go correct?


You can go to the *cesweb.org* main site to confirm it...but digital photography is absolutely represented there in a pretty big way - lots of camera manufacturers and complimentary technology there every year.

All you'll need onsite is 2 forms of ID and your badge (they send it to you)....driver's license and a business card works.

http://www.cesweb.org/

*Free* registration ends *August 31, 2011 *(soon).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jford951 said:


> Always wanted to go and want to make sure I understand this first. My wife and I have a photography business (mostly the wife I just help out) so we should be able to use that to go correct?


Yes, that should work as I used to have a Home Theater Business and that is what I used. You will have to bring some proof such as a Business Card but that should work as well as your Driver's License with picture proof of who you are.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You can go to the *cesweb.org* main site to confirm it...but digital photography is absolutely represented there in a pretty big way - lots of camera manufacturers and complimentary technology there every year.
> 
> All you'll need onsite is 2 forms of ID and your badge (they send it to you)....driver's license and a business card works.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought but was just trying to see if I understood it correctly


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

And, Business Cards are pretty easy to print in case you don't have one.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jford951 said:


> That's what I thought but was just trying to see if I understood it correctly


Yes, it is a Hoot and alot of Fun also especially with all of the Models that they hire as Booth Bunnies. Couple that with the Technology and it is alot of Fun especially with camera in hand.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

"richierich" said:


> Yes, it is a Hoot and alot of Fun also especially with all of the Models that they hire as Booth Bunnies. Couple that with the Technology and it is alot of Fun especially with camera in hand.


Sounds like fun and may have to stay and extra few days because I am one of those few that have never been to Vegas. Were do most of u stay for the CES


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is where HDTVFAN0001 and I have stayed the last 3 years.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...esect=rd&vsretype=r&vsrebrand=MC&vsrelink=vhw

There is so much to do and lots of Shows and Great Places to eat such as The Paris Casino (Le Village Buffet - out Favorite Breakfast Buffet for around $16 but worth every penny).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*REMINDER:*

One week from today - *Wednesday August 31st *- is the last day to register for CES 2012 for *FREE*. After that, you'll have to pay a registration fee if you're going.

All key information is in Post#1 of this thread.

Here's the registration link:

http://registration3.experient-inc.com/ShowCES121/Default.aspx


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*FINAL REMINDER:*

*TOMORROW* *Wednesday August 31st *- is the last day to register for CES 2012 for *FREE*. After that, you'll have to pay a registration fee if you're going.

All key information is in Post#1 of this thread.

Here's the registration link:

http://registration3.experient-inc.com/ShowCES121/Default.aspx

Some time closer to the event...I'll post information regarding an onsite get-together for those who will be there with us.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *FINAL REMINDER:*
> 
> *TOMORROW* *Wednesday August 31st *- is the last day to register for CES 2012 for *FREE*. After that, you'll have to pay a registration fee if you're going.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminders!

I registered on Friday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Thanks for the reminders!
> 
> I registered on Friday.


It'll be great to see you again in January!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It'll be great to see you again in January!


Same here! I'll be able to spend more time with the group on this trip.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got a 2 day layover in Vegas in a couple of weeks on my way home from LA. 

Haven't been since February and I'm starting to get the shakes.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Woo hoo!!! Airline tickets and hotel reservations done! I'll be there Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Woo hoo!!! Airline tickets and hotel reservations done! I'll be there Thursday through Saturday.


Excellent!

I'm headed there next week for a few days and will scout out places to meet for our dinner.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll be there this Thursday and Friday, but doubt I'll have time to scout dinner places.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001: should I have received a registration package from CES yet?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

barryb said:


> hdtvfan0001: should I have received a registration package from CES yet?


You will get it later as I have not received mine yet either. Even if you don't get it you can receive all of the info and your CES Badge when you get there as you will have to check in anyway to receive your Official Onsite Badge and Badge Holder when you get there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> Woo hoo!!! Airline tickets and hotel reservations done! I'll be there Thursday through Saturday.


Looking forward to meeting you and the other participants and also really looking forward to another Great Year at CES 2012!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> Looking forward to meeting you and the other participants and also really looking forward to another Great Year at CES 2012!!!


+1.

Should be a great meeting!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

According to Fanboy's Early Predictions we should have a Record DBSTALK Turnout this year so that will be exciting and it is always very Nice to be able to put a Face with a Name especially since we have chatted together for such a long time about Directv and Electronic Toys!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In hindsight I wish I didn't know what most of you look like.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> hdtvfan0001: should I have received a registration package from CES yet?


Those are supposed to be sent out by the end of this month...so look for yours some time *soon*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> In hindsight I wish I didn't know what most of you look like.


:lol: Perhaps that was intentional based on the previous experience. 

I intend to get our group meeting locatoin pinned down over the next 2-4 weeks.

This coming week, I'm actually headed to Vegas on work-related time...but anticipate being able to scout out locations. Maggiano's was great the past 2 years for sure...but we'll also consider new places.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol: Perhaps that was intentional based on the previous experience.
> 
> I intend to get our group meeting locatoin pinned down over the next 2-4 weeks.
> 
> This coming week, I'm actually headed to Vegas on work-related time...but anticipate being able to scout out locations. Maggiano's was great the past 2 years for sure...but we'll also consider new places.


Perhaps when we have all of the Restaurants listed you can create a Poll so we can all vote on the Restaurant that we want most and then that can help us make the decision of where to host the 3rd Annual DBSTALK Meet and Greet Dinner.

And yes Spartanstew I was not Thrilled with your appearance but at least I know what you look like when I see your Posts!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> *Perhaps when we have all of the Restaurants listed you can create a Poll *so we can all vote on the Restaurant that we want most and then that can help us make the decision of where to host the 3rd Annual DBSTALK Meet and Greet Dinner.
> 
> And yes Spartanstew I was not Thrilled with your appearance but at least I know what you look like when I see your Posts!!! :lol:


There won't be any poll my friend. 

The decision will be made and folks can show up if they want like in past years. Things have always worked out well using advanced planning.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl:


spartanstew said:


> In hindsight I wish I didn't know what most of you look like.


:rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol: Perhaps that was intentional based on the previous experience.
> 
> I intend to get our group meeting locatoin pinned down over the next 2-4 weeks.
> 
> This coming week, I'm actually headed to Vegas on work-related time...but anticipate being able to scout out locations. Maggiano's was great the past 2 years for sure...but we'll also consider new places.


It'd be cool if we could get a private room so we could all hear one another. Then, maybe not!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> It'd be cool if we could get a private room so we could all hear one another. Then, maybe not!


That's somewhat the target...but my point was that we'll keep this all simple for everyone. I also don't have a week to scout our every place in Vegas this coming week...just a select few. One way or another...we'll get it done like we always have in the past.

You're right though...hearing others at the table is a good thing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There won't be any poll my friend.
> 
> The decision will be made and folks can show up if they want like in past years. Things have always worked out well using advanced planning.


Well, I guess we have a Benevolent Dictator in our Presence!!! :lol:

So much for my suggestion, I'll just go sit in the corner!!! :lol:

I'll just show up with my Fork in my hand!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Well, I guess we have a Benevolent Dictator in our Presence!!! :lol:
> 
> So much for my suggestion, *I'll just go sit in the corner*!!! :lol:
> 
> I'll just show up with my Fork in my hand!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Best idea of the day. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

Having just returned from 3 consecutive weeks of travel for work - including Las Vegas - I have some updated information:

1) I scouted 7 different recommended places that could be used as an onsite dinner meeting location for DBSTalkers attending CES 2012 in Las Vegas.

2) Based on logistics (distance from the Convention Center, travel time, etc.), I narrowed candidate locations to these 3 places -

----1) *Maggiano's* - this is where we've met together the past 2 years, and still seems to be a good mix of location, food, and facilities for a group of up to 18 people.

----2) *Grand Lux Cafe *- located in the Venetian Hotel, and has private areas in the back part of the place (its alot bigger than I realized from having been there in the past as well). The food is very good, reasonably priced, and there is room for a good-size group - it's pretty close to the Convention Center as well.

----3) *Gilley's BBQ *- located in front of Treasure Island Hotel. The food is good and reasonable. It appears to be busy most times, and has more limited seating room than the other 2 places, and also was noisier (limiting discussions).

If you want to provide post feedback here on any preferences for these 3, please feel free to do so. I'm inclined to perhaps try Grand Lux Cafe as a new place this year, followed by Maggiano's as a good and reliable 2nd choice.

Some time in late October I will be making the reservations.

For all those folks attending, I'd also recommend you firm up your air travel and hotel arrangements. The word on the street in Las Vegas is that attendance will be comparable to last year - which was a record 141,000 attendees.

As the event approaches, we'll fine tune and finalize things, but for now...*one of these 3 places *and a Thursday night (*January 12th*) date are firmed up - probably a *6:30pm *or so time as well.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll go with your recommendation. I'm ready now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is on the Menu at the Lux???


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> What is on the Menu at the Lux???


Menu


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> What is on the Menu at the Lux???


The Internet and Google are your friends... 


spartanstew said:


> Menu


Thanks.

I was told they change it from time to time a bit...but that's a pretty good representation. I've eaten there maybe 8-9 times, and the food is very good.

What I also liked (by speaking to one of the main managers) is the back room area for groups.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

VLaslow said:


> I'll go with your recommendation. I'm ready now.


+1.

Thanks for the extra scouting, too!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> +1.
> 
> Thanks for the extra scouting, too!


Thanks for the feedback so far.

We've learned in the past that that well-fed DBSTalkers are happy DBSTalkers...  :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Lux is Owned by The Cheesecake Factory and the Menu is Very Similar so that is Fine with me!!!

I Love The Venetian, it is so Classy!!!

Can't wait to go back to Las Vegas. 

Kauai, Hawaii has been Fabulous and the Weather is Perfect but we are now waiting to board Delta to fly back to Atlanta.

At least we have First Class Seats compliments of my wife's boss so that will make it a little easier to handle leaving Paradise!!! 

P.S. I did a Google and found the Menu and it looks Great!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I received my CES 2012 Badge today so I am Good To Go for the next CES Show!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Badge arrived here too. 

Anyone who advance-registered already should get it this week some time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Badge arrived here too.
> 
> Anyone who advance-registered already should get it this week some time.


Hmmmm. Looks like all y'all's mail service is bettah in Hotlanta than the now-drizzly West Coast. :eek2:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It would be interesting this year if at least one person goes to the show without any inside access (on purpose) and without any restrictions.

Enter, visit, see / dig for news, post to DBSTalk. Maybe even real-time.

There's always the fine line between hearing something at the show and then worrying about whether it's appropriate to post due to possibly inside access or sources to protect.

It would be cool to see someone with zero inside access and zero special treatment, who posts whatever they can find out. Real-time, without any need for any big production report or non-DirecTV stuff.

Thinking that much will be released prior to January but you never know, there's always the next great thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> It would be interesting this year if at least one person goes to the show without any inside access (on purpose) and without any restrictions.
> 
> Enter, visit, see / dig for news, post to DBSTalk. Maybe even real-time.
> 
> ...


Not sure what exactly you're seeking.

The past 4 years, we've done onsite reports, lots of photos, etc.

There are over 3,000 exhibitors there to see within about 3 days - so 1,000 booths per day simply can't be seen - 100 would be alot - you simply have to pick target locations and vendor booths.

Real-time reporting is also a challenge, as 4G, 3G, and WIFI connectivity in the Convention Center area (and for that matter much of Las Vegas) are inconsistent and often unreliable. It is the greatest paradox of CES - its tough to get Internet Access unless you find the "right spot" there or else leave the building at the world's largest technology show.

These are things we've learned after years being there now...

If there is something in particular, I'm sure one of us can do our best to see what we can learn/find out and report on it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure what exactly you're seeking ...


Was referring to just DirecTV.

I remember anxiously waiting last year and wishing that I was there to only target DirecTV stuff ... go right to Entropic, Broadcom, Jethead ... only DirecTV-specific related attractions, with no other distractions.

Visit, gather, post ... just DirecTV ... and near real-time ... somewhat like the investor events ... from at least one person ... others can provide the full breath of CES for the masses ... was just a thought.

Obviously, the wrap-up daily reports are very beneficial as well.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

My badge arrived too today. So I'm official again.
BTW, never voted on the restaurant.
Only problem with The Lux is noise. All tiled so if we get a large group, might be difficult to hear across the table. But the food is fine and dandy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sixto said:
 

> It would be interesting this year if at least one person goes to the show without any inside access (on purpose) and without any restrictions.
> 
> Enter, visit, see / dig for news, post to DBSTalk. Maybe even real-time.
> 
> ...


Maybe that Person will be ME!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Was referring to just DirecTV.
> 
> I remember anxiously waiting last year and wishing that I was there to only target DirecTV stuff ... go right to Entropic, Broadcom, Jethead ... only DirecTV-specific related attractions, with no other distractions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification - it helps and is appreciated.

Your wish is (nearly) our command - as we typically have that specific plan for DirecTV-related locations at CES in play on the 1st or 2nd days there each year.

The challenge, of course, is that some of the information onsite is only shared with confidentiality required. It's a fine line that we honor out of respect, and have *proven our trust-worthiness for several years* this way. I have been personally very proud of our onsite DBSTalkers regarding their respecting confidentiality.

We will again make *every attempt to get any DirecTV-related information in the CES reports*.

As in past years, we are not anticipating a "booth" for DirecTV there at CES in January, but at the same time...there have been multiple DirecTV key resources onsite at "strategic" partner locations. having met with them a couple of years in a row now...I was impressed by their folks at CES, and also appreciative of *the information they were willing to share*.

One tidbit we did learn in past years - *DirecTV folks visit DBSTalk with regularity*, and read various sections and posted contents.

One possibility...we'll look to see how we can leverage real-time information resources to get information out sooner this year. It takes alot of work to assemble, review, and publish things (including photos) each year - but we'll see if we can be even more imaginative this year. I have a couple of ideas along those lines.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

richierich said:


> Maybe that Person will be ME!!!


Sounds good, just thought it might be fun.

With all the stuff rumored for Q4, not sure they'll be much left in January at the show, but you never know, there's always the next big thing ... and some breaking news from the floor would be cool if there is any.

Have fun Rich!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Sounds good, just thought it might be fun.
> 
> With all the stuff rumored for Q4, not sure they'll be much left in January at the show, but you never know, there's always the next big thing ... and some breaking news from the floor would be cool if there is any.


Rest assured...there's always "yet another new thing" on the radar.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Rest assured...there's always "yet another new thing" on the radar.


Yep, and the thought was that someone without inside access could see what they could uncover, to complement the more formal reports. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> My badge arrived too today. So I'm official again.
> BTW, never voted on the restaurant.
> Only problem with The Lux is noise. All tiled so if we get a large group, might be difficult to hear across the table. But the food is fine and dandy.


Great you'll be there.

The LUX Cafe noise is indeed common with other places in Vegas - it faces the casino area and walkways toward the front of the location - but they have a nicer, quieter, and more private area in the back of the facility that I honestly didn't even know existed (until 2 weeks ago) - and I've been there almost 10 times. 

I'll be making calls at the end of the month to both the LUX and Maggiano's to see what they can do for us, and to make a reservation for the onsite DBSTalker group. Either way...I'm confident we'll have a great time as in past years.


----------



## InternationalCES (Oct 5, 2011)

Please let us know if we can help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

InternationalCES said:


> Please let us know if we can help.


Comped rooms at the hotel???  *I asked first!* I know they must be limited.

Seriously, thanks for showing up here. I am sure others will have real requests over time. I am really looking forward to the production!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

InternationalCES said:


> Please let us know if we can help.


How neat is that!

Welcome.

We might just take you up on something as we proceed ahead...


----------



## InternationalCES (Oct 5, 2011)

For those that tried to privately message us, we cannot respond until we have 5 posts on DBStalk apparently. 

We'd like to respond however, so perhaps also try connecting with us either on Facebook or Twitter as we can engage there without limitations.

Your group sounds very excited to be attending 2012 CES and we want to ensure you have the best time possible, so we'd like to help where we can.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

InternationalCES said:


> For those that tried to privately message us, we cannot respond until we have 5 posts on DBStalk apparently.
> 
> We'd like to respond however, so perhaps also try connecting with us either on Facebook or Twitter as we can engage there without limitations.
> 
> Your group sounds very excited to be attending 2012 CES and we want to ensure you have the best time possible, so we'd like to help where we can.


Gotcha.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's a post to reply to......

......chirping....

Just to "help" get you up to five..... and my goal is 2000 by Thanksgiving, which I am beating by a bit....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Here's a post to reply to......
> 
> ......chirping....
> 
> Just to "help" get you up to five..... and my goal is 2000 by Thanksgiving, which I am beating by a bit....


Thanks...but I did hear from them...and we're having some "conversations in the background".

I'll keep folks posted if/when anything develops.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Here's a post to reply to......
> 
> ......chirping....
> 
> Just to "help" get you up to five..... and my goal is 2000 by Thanksgiving, which I am beating by a bit....


Congratulations on some Great Posts !!!


----------



## cwerdna (Jan 2, 2006)

As I posted to @intlCES, I wish I could still get in. I'm a CES alum and have attended many times in the past (loved the show each time). Unfortunately, I'm not longer affiliated w/any CE company so I doubt I'd pass their credentials check. 

If only they could help with that. I found ceatechenthusiast.com/faq/list (can't post URLs yet) before they pointed me to the site which says:


> Great question! New Tech Enthusiast members who joined using the promo code "Vegas" have already been registered to attend the 2012 International CES starting noon on Thursday, January 12 and all day Friday, January 13.


But, unfortunately, I'd rather not just attend part of Thursday and all of Friday. It's not quite enough time and the last day (Friday) is always the worst day to go. The hours are shortened, the place feels dead and everyone's packing up the last few hours of the show.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Is there anything left for DirecTV to bring out at CES '12


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

InternationalCES said:


> For those that tried to privately message us, we cannot respond until we have 5 posts on DBStalk apparently.
> 
> We'd like to respond however, so perhaps also try connecting with us either on Facebook or Twitter as we can engage there without limitations.
> 
> Your group sounds very excited to be attending 2012 CES and we want to ensure you have the best time possible, so we'd like to help where we can.


Well, you need to make 3 more Posts so we can communicate with you by PM.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> As I posted to @intlCES, I wish I could still get in. I'm a CES alum and have attended many times in the past (loved the show each time). Unfortunately, I'm not longer affiliated w/any CE company so I doubt I'd pass their credentials check.
> 
> If only they could help with that. I found ceatechenthusiast.com/faq/list (can't post URLs yet) before they pointed me to the site which says:
> 
> But, unfortunately, I'd rather not just attend part of Thursday and all of Friday. It's not quite enough time and the last day (Friday) is always the worst day to go. The hours are shortened, the place feels dead and everyone's packing up the last few hours of the show.


1 1/2 days is tough to see things at CES...but many have tried. 

As a CES alumni, you know theres reams of booths, displays, demos, and things to see, so if you make it still...let us know.


Drucifer said:


> Is there anything left for DirecTV to bring out at CES '12


DirecTV hasn't exhibited directly at CES for several years, however, they have sent multiple great representatives onsite to CES and met with attendees in multiple locations. I'm hearing rumors they are thinking about returning to CES in a booth - not sure it will be in January (2012). Still, there is likely more on the DirecTV platter of new things coming down the pike. That has been the case for the past 4 years I've attended CES anyway...


richierich said:


> Well, you need to make 3 more Posts so we can communicate with you by PM.


Not sure they'll do that...but they have been helpful behind the scenes nonetheless.

Next week I plan to finalize our "onsite dinner meeting arrangements"....so stay tuned (in this thread) for any folks who plan to join in those festivities. As the date approaches, I also hope to broker more information on anything else of interest to this fine group of DBSTalkers who attend.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All:

Just received my CES badge and made my travel reservations, and I'd very much like to be included in the planned dinner; looking forward to meeting fellow DBSTalkers in January.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gcd0865 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just received my CES badge and made my travel reservations, and I'd very much like to be included in the planned dinner; looking forward to meeting fellow DBSTalkers in January.


Thank you for that info....feel free to PM me with your contact information, and I'll include you on "the list" for DBSTalkers there.

Also, keep an eye out for future updates in this thread.

Great to hear you can join us.


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

Who would also like to be included in the planned dinner.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curtins said:


> Who would also like to be included in the planned dinner.


Welcome!

OK....please just PM me your contact info...and I'll add you to our list.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

curtins said:


> Who would also like to be included in the planned dinner.


Welcome to DBSTalk!

IIRC, you may not be able to PM our Vegas tour leaders, Mr, 'Fan, until you've made five posts. Just reply four times to this, and you're in!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

HDTVFANBOY, Looks like we are getting more and more attendees each year since we started this CES Event Dinner and it is Great to have so many who want to share DBSTALK Experiences and Interact with each other!!!


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

pst #2


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

curtins said:


> pst #2


Way to go! Me, I am just post padding and waiting for the LSU -Bama game to start...... precisely 5:06:41 PM PST on Saturday, November 5, 2011


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Plenty of time to get those other posts in...I'll be talking to the folks about the dinner meeting location over the next 7-10 days.

Right now, it looks like Thursday night (1/12) will be the date we have that event. We'll also look to maybe have something onsite at CES itself for everyone to meet each other.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Guys, would you check the newest TV if it will be on demo ?

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/06/duponts-amoled-hdtv-tech-licensed-by-someone-will-likely-be/


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Guys, would you check the newest TV if it will be on demo ?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/06/duponts-amoled-hdtv-tech-licensed-by-someone-will-likely-be/


Mr. Smith, I will personally check on it for you. Make sure you remind me via a PM in the latter part of December prior to our leaving for Vegas on Jan. 11, 2012.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> Mr. Smith, I will personally check on it for you. Make sure you remind me via a PM in the latter part of December prior to our leaving for Vegas on Jan. 11, 2012.


Great idea- looks like real CE technology, but who am I to say about that? If it's Sammy, I want one!

But: I will monitor Mr. Rich.....

*Seriously, if others have items they want checked out, do post, and do remind.....*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Great idea- looks like real CE technology, but who am I to say about that? If it's Sammy, I want one!
> 
> But: I will monitor Mr. Rich.....


I thought that was HDTVFANBOY's JOB (To Monitor Me)!!! :lol:

And Yes if anyone else needs information on New Technological Toys, please let us know about your needs and concerns!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just got a new HDTV here, and it was a Vizio.

RichieRich needs monitoring...not sure who's job that is....but it's a dirty job that somebody has to do....  :lol: ....so I've owned it so far... 

Looks like we're going to have a bigger group at CES this coming January...

I'll be posting the dinner meeting info by the end of this week in this thread.

Hopefully soon thereafter...there will be more info about a potential onsite DBSTalker meeting at CES itself too.

Stay tuned.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Guys, would you check the newest TV if it will be on demo ?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/06/duponts-amoled-hdtv-tech-licensed-by-someone-will-likely-be/


There were hints of this at CES this year (back in January)..we'll keep our eyes open at this next CES too.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> RichieRich needs monitoring...not sure who's job that is....but it's a dirty job that somebody has to do....  :lol: ....so I've owned it so far...
> 
> I'll be posting the dinner meeting info by the end of this week in this thread.


So, is it McDonalds or BurgerKing??? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> So, is it McDonalds or BurgerKing??? :lol:


Neither...I'd hate to set up a DBSTalk dinner meeting at a place where they all know RichieRich like "one of them".


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Neither...I'd hate to set up a DBSTalk dinner meeting at a place where they all know RichieRich like "one of them".


Hey, I love the Common Folks and the Blue Collar Worker and Joe Six Pack as when I started out I lived in an $80/per month Duplex and then moved into a single wide mobile home (thought I was actually doing pretty good) but it provided me with shelter and warmth so I was happy.

All The Rest is a Blessing From God!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Hey, I love the Common Folks and the Blue Collar Worker and Joe Six Pack as when I started out I lived in an $80/per month Duplex and then moved into a single wide mobile home (thought I was actually doing good) but it provided me with shelter and warmth so I was happy.


Humbling for sure. Would you like fries with your dinner? OK...never mind.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Biggie Fries with a Large Chocalate Milk Shake with Oreo Cookies, YEAH!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You guys diverted to much for your stomachs... ummm food 
We can't share you gastronomic impressions.. while TV, STB etc we could.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> You guys diverted to much for your stomachs... ummm food
> We can't share you gastronomic impressions.. while TV, STB etc we could.


We're full now. 

Back to CEs, electronics, and the upcoming DBSTalker fun.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

AMOLED displays. Going to have deep pockets for that. But will be on the lookout as requested.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I might actually attend this year. Usually I can't due to the dates being outside our allotted holiday leave periods, but I'm not planning on taking holiday leave so I might be able to convince my superiors to let me have this time off...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I think I might actually attend this year. Usually I can't due to the dates being outside our allotted holiday leave periods, but I'm not planning on taking holiday leave so I might be able to convince my superiors to let me have this time off...


Feel free to let us know if you go and/or if you want to be included in whatever activities are arranged.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

I am planning on attending and would like to receive information on activities.


----------



## cwerdna (Jan 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 1 1/2 days is tough to see things at CES...but many have tried.
> 
> As a CES alumni, you know theres reams of booths, displays, demos, and things to see, so if you make it still...let us know.


Yep... It's a rush, esp. given my diverse interests and as I said, not having a full Thursday and having Friday is a downer.

If only someone could help get me in (and it was 100% guaranteed), I'd go. I'd probably be driving there (~525 miles, 1 way) and would likely have to pay for a hotel room ahead of time, so having it fall through isn't an option.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You can arrange a group of us, from SF/SJ area  and rent a bus with sleeping seats


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> Yep... It's a rush, esp. given my diverse interests and as I said, not having a full Thursday and having Friday is a downer.
> 
> If only someone could help get me in (and it was 100% guaranteed), I'd go. I'd probably be driving there (~525 miles, 1 way) and would likely have to pay for a hotel room ahead of time, so having it fall through isn't an option.





P Smith said:


> You can arrange a group of us, from SF/SJ area  and rent a bus with sleeping seats


Getting your entrance credentials is unfortunately a person's own responsibility, but can be done with the right kinds of ID (2 different forms are required), of which 1 must be some form of business card or other ID related to the Consumer Electronics industry.

As for transportation, it is indeed correct that the expense of travel and hotel stay while there is not simple or low-cost for most folks. The hotels jack up the rates that week every year, so advance planning and a strategy is needed. Several of us who have gone the past 4-5 years book our airfare and hotel reservations in the summertime to assure things are firmed up and locked in. Some hotel deals can be found with some research at that time.

Above all....CES is an industry trade show, not a public event. It has just been through good fortune and industry affiliations that a number of DBSTalkers have been fortunate to attend CES. One of the goals of a few of us is to collect onsite information and share information (and photos) with those who cannot attend as best we can, even though we are also attending at our own expense and on our own time.

For those who can attend, we've had a number of years now of arranging a "meet and greet" dinner meeting - many folks simply like to meet some of their fellow DBSTalkers in person since there is an opportunity to do it at CES. Several of the DBSTalk.com Moderators have joined in these during past meetings. It has been a nice and fun experience for those in attendance, which is why the effort is made to do it each year.


----------



## cwerdna (Jan 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As for transportation, it is indeed correct that the expense of travel and hotel stay while there is not simple or low-cost for most folks. The hotels jack up the rates that week every year, so advance planning and a strategy is needed. Several of us who have gone the past 4-5 years book our airfare and hotel reservations in the summertime to assure things are firmed up and locked in. Some hotel deals can be found with some research at that time.


For those who find the hotel stay too expensive (and yes, they do get jacked up during large trade shows), sometimes bidding on rooms via Priceline (I use the "advanced" permutations" strategy for maximize free rebids) will help. Other alternatives include staying further away (e.g. hotels like South Point, downtown or even http://www.primmvalleyresorts.com/, which I've done before) but that requires having a car. I've done all of these before for either CES or the late Comdex.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> For those who find the hotel stay too expensive (and yes, they do get jacked up during large trade shows), sometimes bidding on rooms via Priceline (I use the "advanced" permutations" strategy for maximize free rebids) will help. Other alternatives include staying further away (e.g. hotels like South Point, downtown or even http://www.primmvalleyresorts.com/, which I've done before) but that requires having a car. I've done all of these before for either CES or the late Comdex.


Thank you....great advice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK - *time for a head count *for the DBSTalker onsite dinner meeting *during CES* to make reservations - to be held *Thursday January 12, 2012 about 7pm* someplace within 2 miles of the Convention Center in Las Vegas.

*Please post *a simple - "Will be attending the dinner meeting" post here if you intend to participate.

*I will be attending *(OK, that's #1 )


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*I will be there! *

Thanks for the organization!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I will be Attending the 2012 CES Attendees Meet and Greet Dinner!!! 

Can't wait!!!

64 Days until we arrive in Las Vegas!!! Viva Las Vegas!!! 

I'm Number THREE!!!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes, I will be Attending the 2012 CES Attendees Meet and Greet Dinner!!!
> 
> Can't wait!!!
> 
> ...


I am Number Four! I will be there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks to those who have posted so far...please keep them coming - *everyone who intends to join us there*...this helps towards an estimated headcount.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Me be number 5


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

#6


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I will be attending.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

VLaslow said:


> I will be attending.


Then you will be Number 7!!!


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

Post 4


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

Post 5


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

curtins said:


> Post 5


Looks like you made it! :sure: Now you can post links, PM, all kinds of wild and crazy stuff..........


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK - we're up to 7 people reporting in so far.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

richierich said:


> Then you will be Number 7!!!


Fortunately, NOT 7 of 9.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

VLaslow said:


> Fortunately, NOT 7 of 9.


It'll be good to see you guys again.

The 7 of 9 has me scratching my head. ....?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ocean's Eleven coming ?


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> It'll be good to see you guys again.
> 
> The 7 of 9 has me scratching my head. ....?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll attend the dinner as well! (#8)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

VLaslow said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine


Thanks, "Victor"! I have to admit I never was a big Star Trek fan, though I enjoyed quite a few eps.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Quick question. I was thinking of saving a dime or two by staying up at Nellis (Military perks! Woo!) But depending on how 'wild' the get-togethers are, I can consider a room closer to the strip. For those past visitors, is it fairly tame, or other?

I'd also be driving in from San Diego, of course.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

This will be the "tamest" group, in terms of liquids, that you've ever seen.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

VLaslow said:


> This will be the "tamest" group, in terms of liquids, that you've ever seen.


Fair enough, I can work with that. I'll book my stay at Nellis then. I was there a couple years ago when we went to DEFCON. There was significantly more alcohol consumption then, so Nellis was a bad idea, but the rooms there are really nice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Fair enough, I can work with that. I'll book my stay at Nellis then. I was there a couple years ago when we went to DEFCON. There was significantly more alcohol consumption then, so Nellis was a bad idea, but the rooms there are really nice.


This is a fun, but civilized group in past years. I suspect 1/2 of the attendees onsite will be "repeat DBSTalkers".

I guess you're #9 on the list so far then...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This is a fun, but civilized group in past years. I suspect 1/2 of the attendees onsite will be "repeat DBSTalkers".
> 
> I guess you're #9 on the list so far then...


Yeah, go ahead and put me in. I just wish I'd seen this thread earlier and registered for free  But $100 isn't offensively expensive either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yeah, go ahead and put me in. I just wish I'd seen this thread earlier and registered for free  But $100 isn't offensively expensive either.


Sorry you missed it sooner...but I suspect you'll feel you got your 100 bucks worth.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I would pay $100 in a Heartbeat to go to CES 2012 but FREE is Much Better!!! 

This is more like a Business Casual Meet and Greet where you have 2 or 3 Beverages of your choice and eat a Fantastic Family Style Dinner at Maggiones Italian Restaurant.

We don't know yet where we will eat but HDTVFAN0001 should announce it SOON!!! (I Hate That Word and What It Implies!!!) :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, I would pay $100 in a Heartbeat to go to CES 2012 but FREE is Much Better!!!
> 
> This is more like a Business Casual Meet and Greet where you have 2 or 3 Beverages of your choice and eat a Fantastic Family Style Dinner *at Maggiones Italian Restaurant*.


...or another location to be determined... 

Still waiting for several others to "report in" that this will be joining us before I firm up the reservations.

*For those who have not yet done so *- please confirm you will be joining us at the dinner meeting on 1/12/12, so that I can get a good "headcount".


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or another location to be determined...
> 
> Still waiting for several others to "report in" that this will be joining us before I firm up the reservations.
> 
> *For those who have not yet done so *- please confirm you will be joining us at the dinner meeting on 1/2/12, so that I can get a good "headcount".


January 2nd? I thought the show wasn't until the 10th... (I was planning on arriving on the 9th)?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> January 2nd? I thought the show wasn't until the 10th... (I was planning on arriving on the 9th)?


He made a Typo. It is scheduled for Thursday, Jan. 12th, 2012!!! 

He is Human after all!!! :lol:

See his Post here!!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2895172&postcount=166


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"richierich" said:


> He made a Typo. It is scheduled for Thursday, Jan. 12th, 2012!!!
> 
> He is Human after all!!! :lol:
> 
> See his Post here!!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2895172&postcount=166


Whew. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fixed the typo. - It's 1/12/12 at 7pm (the planned meet and greet dinner meeting).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So we have had 9 CES Attendees Opting in for the Great Annual CES 2012 Attendees Meet and Greet Dinner!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> So we have had 9 CES Attendees Opting in for the Great Annual CES 2012 Attendees Meet and Greet Dinner!!!


...so far...

I know of several others who plan to be there but have not yet posted here to confirm. Hopefully we hear from them soon as well.


----------



## GibsonGuy (Jan 20, 2008)

I will be attending. Finally got some feedback from customers in the area and booked my flights.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GibsonGuy said:


> I will be attending. Finally got some feedback from customers in the area and booked my flights.


Great. *That makes 11 so far *(1 is incognito for the time being, but plans to attend).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great. *That makes 11 so far *(1 is incognito for the time being, but plans to attend).


I bet I know who Mr. Incognito is!!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

richierich said:


> I bet I know who Mr. Incognito is!!!


I suspect we are thinking the same person.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> I suspect we are thinking the same person.


I hope he can make it to the CES 2012 Event and show up at our Annual CES Attendees Meet and Greet Dinner!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I plan to attend as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I plan to attend as well.


Excellent....we're *up to 12 *, with a few more pending...

Hopefully the others check in *soon*, I plan to reserve the place with a headcount for the *7pm Thursday Jan 12th onsite DBSTalker dinner gathering* this weekend if possible.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Excellent....we're *up to 12 *, with a few more pending...
> 
> Hopefully the others check in *soon*, I plan to reserve the place with a headcount for the *7pm Thursday Jan 12th onsite DBSTalker dinner gathering* this weekend if possible.


COOL BEANS!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> COOL BEANS!!!


Rest assured....beans will not be served at the dinner.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, where are the rest of our CES Attendees who will be joining us for DINDIN???


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well boys, I'm out.

Have fun and take lots of pictures.

If there's super secret D* stuff, fill me in on that via PM and make sure I'm part of the field trial.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Well boys, I'm out.
> 
> Have fun and take lots of pictures.
> 
> If there's super secret D* stuff, fill me in on that via PM and make sure I'm part of the field trial.


That's unfortunate...sorry to hear that.

We'll keep folks informed...not to worry.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't care if you keep "folks" informed. I just want you to keep me informed.


And tell all the mystery guests I said hi.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I don't care if you keep "folks" informed. I just want you to keep me informed.
> 
> And tell all the mystery guests I said hi.


:lol:

Roger that - we ARE going to miss you there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't believe that the guy sitting next to me at the Last 2011 CES Attendees Annual Meet & Greet Dinner will not be joining us for the 2012 Dinner!!! :nono2:

Oh well, we will carry on without you and send you PMs to keep you informed!!!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Well boys, I'm out.
> 
> Have fun and take lots of pictures.
> 
> If there's super secret D* stuff, fill me in on that via PM and make sure I'm part of the field trial.


You'll have to fight me for it first


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> You'll have to fight me for it first


 The last few years, there has been plenty of joy at CES to go around...not to worry.

I'm anticipating there's a chance we'll have a few surprises this year too...if the planets line up in the right order.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The last few years, there has been plenty of joy at CES to go around...not to worry.
> 
> I'm anticipating there's a chance we'll have a few surprises this year too...if the planets line up in the right order.


I think that'd be awesome. I've wanted to go to CES for over a decade now (holy heck, I can't believe it's getting that long ago that I ventured out on my own!) and this is the first time I've been able to coordinate my military leave around the right dates!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I think that'd be awesome. I've wanted to go to CES for over a decade now (holy heck, I can't believe it's getting that long ago that I ventured out on my own!) and this is the first time I've been able to coordinate my military leave around the right dates!


You won't be disappointed.

Even after doing it now for several years, its still one big thing to look forward to on the calendar.

By the way...I made a few calls today, and am still working out the dinner meeting details - hope to have that etched in stone by the end of this week. I'll post everything here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, your coverage and everything is much appreciated. I'm not a traveler, so your pictures almost make it as good as being there.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> I can't believe that the guy sitting next to me at the Last 2011 CES Attendees Annual Meet & Greet Dinner will not be joining us for the 2012 Dinner!!! :nono2:
> 
> Oh well, we will carry on without you and send you PMs to keep you informed!!!


Well, there were no guarantees I wouldn't end up sitting next to you again, so I had to bail.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Well, there were no guarantees I wouldn't end up sitting next to you again, so I had to bail.


Ooooh! 

Not to worry, RR; other loyal troops will fall in where this soldier dropped.....:eek2:


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

CES is the best. Glad you can make it this year. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Well, there were no guarantees I wouldn't end up sitting next to you again, so I had to bail.


Oh you Hurt me again!!!

Quick take the Knife out of my Back!!!

I did notice that you must have showered rather quickly and didn't have time to put Deodorant on so I guess I am Lucky this year that you can't make it, STEW!!! :lol:

We'll take lots of pictures (HDTVFANBOY takes pictures of the Electronics and I take Pictures of the Booth Bunnies so we can Satisfy everyone's needs) and keep everyone informed of what is actually going on!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Oh you Hurt me again!!!
> 
> Quick take the Knife out of my Back!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe by January, Rich will learn how to properly use his digital camera.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not every guest is a mystery


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Not every guest is a mystery


Ah Ha, We have a Clue here somewhere, if I can just find it!!! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tell the morega boys I said hello, Doug.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya never know...could be more than one surprise or a Mr Incognito II or III...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone else coming to our Meet & Greet Dinner???


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe by January, Rich will learn how to properly use his digital camera.


I think there will be a lot of DBSTALKERS that will want to see my Pictures of the Beautiful Booth Bunnies surrounding the Electronics that I will be taking pictures of.

Last year I got several PMs about my Pictorial Expertise!!!


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich,

Have them ready for the dinner!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> I think there will be a lot of DBSTALKERS that will want to see my Pictures of the Beautiful Booth Bunnies surrounding the Electronics that I will be taking pictures of.
> 
> Last year I got several PMs about my Pictorial Expertise!!!


Will we see more Cosby sweaters, too?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Will we see more Cosby sweaters, too?


I don't think so as I took too much ribbing last year about my expensive Aspen Ski Sweaters!!! :lol:

I'll be more Demure this January so I can stay under the Radar!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I don't think so as I took too much ribbing last year about my expensive Aspen Ski Sweaters!!! :lol:
> 
> I'll be more Demure this January so I can stay under the Radar!!!


WOW - just got home in time to see the chatter here about "Max Headroom" from last year....

CES dinner meeing info will be announced in the next day or two in this thread.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Why didn't you just say Dinner Plans will be Announced SOON!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Thursday, January 12, 2012 at 7:00pm *(only *54* days away!).

*DBSTALK "Meet & Greet" Dinner at CES 2012*
*Location:* *Maggiano's Restaurant Las Vegas*

*Upon your arrival - ask for the table set up under DBSTALK.* _For those arriving early, there is a long narrow table directly behind the Reception Desk area where many of us meet before sitting down for the dinner reservation itself._

[Maggiano's Las Vegas is located on the Convention Center end (North side) of *Fashion Show Mall *- there are escalators and an elevator that will take you up to the 2nd floor restaurant location]

Seating is limited and by reservation (only). If you have not yet posted here that you are coming to this event - please send me a PM ASAP.

*Note:* For this size group, we will have the "Family Style" menu - a wonderful assortment of food and lots of it!

We will have a mix of attendees who have participated before, as well as some new people joining in. There is a better than 50% chance we will have some *surprise guests *joining us (that part is still being worked out). In any case - everyone will have great food and a super time of conversation with the people behind all those avatars on DBSTalk.

*MAGGIANO's LAS VEGAS WEBSITE:* http://www.maggianos.com/en/Las-Vegas_Las-Vegas_NV/Pages/LocationLanding.aspx


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

YAWHOO!!!

There is Power in Praying!!! Bring on my Italian Family Style Dinner!!! 

Can't wait for CES 2012 and then afterwards Maggiones Italian Restaurante!!!  :hurah:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I know I'll enjoy that food again!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> I know I'll enjoy that food again!


I know of a bunch of folks who will... 

CES is approaching...*52 days*....and *53 days until the dinner *meeting.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Somebody have a double espresso for me at Maggiones


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Somebody have a double espresso for me at Maggiones


Wish it was you....in person!

Looks like we'll have somewhere between 12-16 people with us this year for the onsite DBSTalk dinner. - a nice group. The final number will depend upon any potential "special guests" that join us.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I wish I was there sounds like you guys have a real great time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CES 2012 is quickly approaching...49 days....and 50 days until the 4th Annual CES Attendees Meet & Greet Dinner Thingy.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Have fun, guys. Looking forward to all of the reports and pictures, at least what you can post. Try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I started a Thread " How Did You Come Up With Your USERID and Is There A Story Behind It?" in the Watercooler Forum but a lot of people don't go to that Forum or they spend most of their time in the Directv Forum (if you are a Directv guy or girl), but I would apprciate it if you could Post your reason for coming up with your Userid in that Thread so we can be Enlightened as to how you derived your Userid!!!

Thanks for participating!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> Have fun, guys. Looking forward to all of the reports and pictures, at least what you can post. Try to stay out of trouble.


Its all good...wish you could join us.

I'll be sending out a reminder (probably mid-December) and details *PM to those already announced as coming *to CES and atending the onsite DBSTALK dinner meeting.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry guys, I'm out!!

Long story short, Mrs. Fluffybear has needed to adjust her vacation plans for the 1st half of 2012 and no longer has the time off in January. Mrs. fluffybear needs to go visit her mom and brother in Ukraine this year. Her Mom is finally realized that trying to care for her disabled child who is turning 30 is to much for her and she needs to put him in a care facility and Mrs. Fluffybear needs to help with the paperwork, etc.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Remember those pretty girls at Kreshchatik ... Not sure about their personality as a wife, but they looks gorgeous.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out!!
> 
> Long story short, Mrs. Fluffybear has needed to adjust her vacation plans for the 1st half of 2012 and no longer has the time off in January. Mrs. fluffybear needs to go visit her mom and brother in Ukraine this year. Her Mom is finally realized that trying to care for her disabled child who is turning 30 is to much for her and she needs to put him in a care facility and Mrs. Fluffybear needs to help with the paperwork, etc.


Sorry to hear you're not going (again).

Mrs. HDTVFan has no problem supporting my solo trips to CES for 5 years running. Then again, I travel alot solo for business too.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry to hear you're not going (again).
> 
> Mrs. HDTVFan has no problem supporting my solo trips to CES for 5 years running. Then again, I travel alot solo for business too.


Our problem is not so much my going solo but child care. We have three children (9, 7, & 2) & Mrs. Fluffybear needs to leave for work at 4am. Typically I am the one who gets the kids off to school (7:45) and daycare (open at 6:30) but without her having the time off, we are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I have been trying to talk my dad into coming for a winter visit this year but he has been less then respective to the idea and oddly enough those couple of close friends who said they would help out no longer seem to want to (now that reality is here).

I still have my reservation at the Las Vegas Hilton just in case something were to change but right now I am not holding out much hope. Have a great time and remember to toast all of us unfortunate people who could not be there.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I will be running in the Siberian Express Trail Race that weekend so I am out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I still have my reservation at the Las Vegas Hilton just in case something were to change but right now I am not holding out much hope. Have a great time and remember to toast all of us unfortunate people who could not be there.


We'll miss ya.

We'll hope something changes in favor of a last-minute appearance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I will be running in the Siberian Express Trail Race that weekend so I am out.


Good luck on the race....I know you've been working hard towards that.

Still - I'm anticipating CES will be "special" yet again this year for those attending.

Only 43 more days until the onsite DBSTalk dinner meeting at CES...the time is sure flying now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*These are the confirmed attendees *to the DBSTalk onsite "Meet & Greet" Dinner Meeting at CES in January (excludes a few "special guests" that may be joining us).

If you're *not* on this list, let me know via PM *ASAP* so that we can add you.

*David Ortiz 
Draconis
Laxguy 
NR4P 
VLaslow
dgsiiinc 
curtins 
dirtyblueshirt 
GibsonGuy 
gcd0865 
John R. Metzger
richierich
hdtvfan0001*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Still - I'm anticipating CES will be "special" yet again this year for those attending.
> 
> Only 43 more days until the onsite DBSTalk dinner meeting at CES...the time is sure flying now.


43 Days And Counting Down and I Can't Wait But I Will Have To!!! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Now 38 Days And Counting Down and I Can't Wait But I Will Have To!!! :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear in hinting that she may not go and see her Mom this year after all so there is a glimmer of hope for me. I probably won't know anything more definite until after Christmas but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I might be only able to go for 2 days but that's better then not going


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear in hinting that she may not go and see her Mom this year after all so there is a glimmer of hope for me. I probably won't know anything more definite until after Christmas but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I might be only able to go for 2 days but that's better then not going


Well, we hope you can make it and particularly me since I have not met you and we both live in Peachtree City, Ga.!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear in hinting that she may not go and see her Mom this year after all so there is a glimmer of hope for me. I probably won't know anything more definite until after Christmas but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I might be only able to go for 2 days but that's better then not going


That would end up being great for you and us!

Hopefully it works out - 2 days is not enough to see everything at CES, but it is enough to see alot. If you can join us Thursday night...just let us know.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Now 36 Days And Counting Down and I Can't Wait But I Will Have To!!! :hurah:

Let's See:

(1) CES Badge - Check
(2) Delta Airline Reservation - Check
(3) Marriott Room Reservation - Check
(4) Camera with Extra Battery - Check
(5) Maggiones Table Reservation for CES 2012 Annual Meet & Greet Dinner - Check
(6) Laptop PC - Check
(7) Verizon WiFi Hub - Check
(8) Soft Comfortable Walking Shoes - Check

Guess I Am Good To Go!!! :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Now 36 Days And Counting Down and I Can't Wait But I Will Have To!!! :hurah:
> 
> Let's See:
> 
> ...


You know, I probably should have asked before, but are all the attendees here using a single specific business as their proof of CE, or other? I do freelance consulting so I could technically put that in and use a business card as ID, or would my affiliation with an IT-related position in the Navy count as well (we *do* do product development there, and I have command-issued business cards)?

Edit: I registered under the Navy. Might as well use them while I've got it!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Although I stated it before, it's now officially official. I cancelled my flight and hotel tonight.

Hard to pass up a free room, free admittance, and a $150 flight, but it's not to be this year.

Grab some of the street pamphlets for me boys.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> You know, I probably should have asked before, but are all the attendees here using a single specific business as their proof of CE, or other? I do freelance consulting so I could technically put that in and use a business card as ID, or would my affiliation with an IT-related position in the Navy count as well (we *do* do product development there, and I have command-issued business cards)?
> 
> Edit: I registered under the Navy. Might as well use them while I've got it!


You have to show a Picture ID and some proof of your Business Relationship such as a Business Card with your name on it which is what I use as Proof to get my Official Badge at a Booth outside of CES 2012.

They give you a Badge Holder to wear around your neck to put the Badge in and then you are Good To Go which I think is a Military Term, isn't it??? :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"Richierich" said:


> You have to show a Picture ID and some proof of your Business Relationship such as a Business Card with your name on it which is what I use as Proof to get my Official Badge at a Booth outside of CES 2012.
> 
> They give you a Badge Holder to wear around your neck to put the Badge in and then you are Good To Go which I think is a Military Term, isn't it??? :lol:


Yeah, I went ahead and registered under the Navy. It worked out well enough and when I went to enter it as a business name, the Army and Air Force popped on the list, so I figured it's safe. My badge should have a nice "Government" tag on the corner


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yeah, I went ahead and registered under the Navy. It worked out well enough and when I went to enter it as a business name, the Army and Air Force popped on the list, so I figured it's safe. My badge should have a nice "Government" tag on the corner


Cool Beans!!!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"Richierich" said:


> Cool Beans!!!


Now THERE'S a term I haven't heard in a while!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK folks - its hard to believe, but CES is less than a month away, and our DBSTALK onsite dinner at Maggianos is *31 days from today*.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK folks - its hard to believe, but CES is less than a month away, and our DBSTALK onsite dinner at Maggianos is *31 days from today*.


And, tomorrow, it'll be just 30 days! (Ok, I'm really post padding, to reach my goal of 3,000 by CES)
But, seriously, folks, I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> And, tomorrow, it'll be just 30 days! (Ok, I'm really post padding, to reach my goal of 3,000 by CES)
> But, seriously, folks, I am really looking forward to it.


Me Too!!!

I'll hopefully have my Brand New ASUS Transformer Prime TF201 Tablet with me so I can watch Nomad on the Airplane Trip to Lost Wages, Nevada.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> And, tomorrow, it'll be just 30 days! (Ok, I'm really post padding, to reach my goal of 3,000 by CES)
> But, seriously, folks, I am really looking forward to it.


Since you were there last year, you're already aware how great it is to meet other DBSTalkers. Looking forward to seeing new folks and "regulars" as well.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it is always Great to put a Face with a Name especially when you have seen that person post hundreds of posts and you wonder what they look like.

Cool Beans!!! :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Had some shake-ups at work, but my leave survived intact... Certainly looking forward to it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Had some shake-ups at work, but my leave survived intact... Certainly looking forward to it!


Whew....but glad to hear you'll still be joining us there.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi everybody!

I'll be at CES for the nth time a month from now, but I'll be flying home to my waiting family just as you guys start your Meet & Greet. Sorry for the poor timing. Please let me know if are meeting at the show during the first couple of days.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'll be at CES for the nth time a month from now, but I'll be flying home to my waiting family just as you guys start your Meet & Greet. Sorry for the poor timing. Please let me know if are meeting at the show during the first couple of days.


Perhaps we can meet up (several of us may do so) at CES itself. Feel free to PM when you'll be there onsite to see if maybe we can somehow at least meet up at CES.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks hdtvfan!

Based on the thorough sold-out hotel situation, this CES looks to be even busier than last year's. So here's a quick tip to everyone: If you don't have a lot of baggage, you can work around the long cab lines at the airport by taking the local 108 bus ($2) from the bottom level of the airport to the convention center. Go ahead and pick up your badge holder there. Depending on when you're arriving, if the CES shuttles are running to your hotel, you can hop on and you're done. If not, you can grab the monorail or a cab much easier at the LV Hilton (it'll be just LVH by then) or the convention center.

And to upgrade your room, try the $20 trick. http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/travel-discussion/529706/ It has worked for me!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FTA Michael said:


> And to upgrade your room, try the $20 trick. http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/travel-discussion/529706/ It has worked for me!


I have used the $20 Trick along with "It's Our Nth Wedding Anniversary So Is There Anyway You Can Find Us A Nice Room To Celebrate In?' and I have been Upgraded Every Time But Once when they couldn't do it because of circumstances.


----------



## Eternal Jazz (Dec 13, 2011)

Haven't been to CES before, but I plan on going this year! So excited.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Eternal Jazz said:


> Haven't been to CES before, but I plan on going this year! So excited.


Great News as the More The Merrier!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Only 24 more days until CES 2012, and 26 until our gathering.

For those attending the *DBSTalker "Meet and Greet" Dinner* Thursday night (Jan 12) - it is recommended you show up at least 10-15 minutes before our *7pm* scheduled reservation time at Maggiano's. Some of us will likely get there even a bit sooner.

As of now, I have 13 people who have confirmed plus 1 special guest for sure, and perhaps a few more special guests making an appearance.

We'll likely be gather in the area directly behind the reception desk to chat before we get seated for the "feast".


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah, goodies from the US Postal Service:


CES 2012 Badge! by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Ah, goodies from the US Postal Service:


Looks like you're in!!!!

Great.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Guys, please check how the new LG OLED 55" TV looks ! WIll it support RVU and MOCA ?
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/26/...nel-is-worlds-largest-yet-might-be-affordable


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Guys, please check how the new LG OLED 55" TV looks ! WIll it support RVU and MOCA ?
> http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/26/...nel-is-worlds-largest-yet-might-be-affordable


I will do it???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> We will do it???


We'll see where it fits on the "list" of people to see, places to go, things to do...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll see where it fits on the "list" of people to see, places to go, things to do...


Does that mean the nearby booth bunny ratings have to be above 8??



Mr. Smith- PM me the day of and I will check it out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Does that mean the nearby booth bunny ratings have to be above 8??


That's Rich's way of navigating around CES... 

The rest of us use the online maps. :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You CES guys, see if you can sneak a peak at this new display: http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...-advance-popularization-of-oled-tv-market.php

Curious if it is better than Plasma.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Does that mean the nearby booth bunny ratings have to be above 8??


Hey, FanBoy can do his Electronic Thing but I am Not cutting out the Booth Bunny Thing as I have a New GoPro 1080P Camera that I need to check out to make sure it works as advertised. 

I'll check out Mr. P. Smith's Request as I am also interested in it too along with looking at the Latest Sharp LED 60" 3DTV!!! 

Dave, that is the same OLED TV that Mr. Smith wants us to check out so I will be looking into it!!!

It is supposed to be much more Efficient than the Plasma and Better PQ Quality but they had to overcome high production costs which apparently they have done.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Guys, please check how the new LG OLED 55" TV looks ! WIll it support RVU and MOCA ?
> http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/26/...nel-is-worlds-largest-yet-might-be-affordable


It's not a product. I have no idea why The Verge is speculating on whether it will be affordable, when it's not even a product. It's a technology demo. It's also not being shown publicly; you'll need an invite to the "back room" to see it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

markrogo said:


> It's not a product. I have no idea why The Verge is speculating on whether it will be affordable, when it's not even a product. It's a technology demo. It's also not being shown publicly; you'll need an invite to the "back room" to see it.


Of course it is not a Product as yet but a Prototype that the CEO states will debut in the second half of 2012.

Well the CEO stated it Is A Forthcoming Product and here is their comment about what he had to say about it's Debut.

"LG Display's claim that the panel "is a significant step forward in the popularization of OLED TVs" gives us hope that the company is on track to ship a 55-inch OLED TV in the second half of 2012, as confirmed by its CEO back in July."

And we can use our Press Passes can't we???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Of course it is not a Product as yet but a Prototype that the CEO states will debut in the second half of 2012.
> 
> Well the CEO stated it Is A Forthcoming Product and here is their comment about what he had to say about it's Debut.
> 
> ...


That's what CES is about - seeing things that will be out on the market the following year...sometimes only months later.

As for the press pass...yeah...one of us will be able to do that perhaps.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's what CES is about - seeing things that will be out on the market the following year...sometimes only months later.
> 
> As for the press pass...yeah...one of us will be able to do that perhaps.


Thank God at least one of us had enough Sense and Clout to get a Press Pass so we can have Access to Back Room Events. Good thing I am toting his Camera Bags so I guess they will let me in too!!! :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

More interesting stuff to check: new 84" huge 4k(!) HDTV.
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/28/lg-unveils-84-inch-ultra-definition-4k-tv-its-bringing-to-ces/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> More interesting stuff to check: new 84" huge 4k(!) HDTV.
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/28/lg-unveils-84-inch-ultra-definition-4k-tv-its-bringing-to-ces/


Saw that yesterday on another site.

Last year...they had a 120" HDTV there...and a prototype of a 4K HDTV....always lots of neat stuff at CES.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, always Neat Electronic Toys to Enjoy as well as Eye Candy!!! 

Only 13 days til we board the Big Jet to Lost Wages!!! :hurah:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Yes, always Neat Electronic Toys to Enjoy as well as Eye Candy!!!
> 
> Only 13 days til we board the Big Jet to Lost Wages!!! :hurah:


And then again, there's the infamous Duo of Richie and HDTV making an appearance. No extra charge! Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> And then again, there's the infamous Duo of Richie and HDTV making an appearance. No extra charge! Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


Looking forward to seeing you again to Celebrate CES 2012!!!

Is you Lovely Wife coming with you this time or are you doing the Bachelor Thing which can be Very Dangerous in Vegas!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> And then again, there's the infamous Duo of Richie and HDTV making an appearance. No extra charge! Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


Looking forward to the whole group there in less than 2 weeks.

DBSTalker dinner night "entertainment" included.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Was referring to just DirecTV.
> 
> I remember anxiously waiting last year and wishing that I was there to only target DirecTV stuff ... go right to Entropic, Broadcom, Jethead ... only DirecTV-specific related attractions, with no other distractions.
> 
> Visit, gather, post ... just DirecTV ... and near real-time ... somewhat like the investor events ... from at least one person ... others can provide the full breath of CES for the masses ... was just a thought.





Richierich said:


> Maybe that Person will be ME!!!


Rich,

Looking forward to your posts, or anyone who can dedicate themselves, at least initially, to a specific DirecTV-only focus.

Lots of folks can provide an overview, or CES-wide coverage, but it would be great if someone can sniff out every booth with any DirecTV specific info and post, maybe even with some photos later as time permits, without any non-DirecTV distraction.

Enter, visit Broadcom, Entropic, Jethead, someplace "new" ... post ...

Maybe even a new guy/gal, without any special privileges, who can post any and all DirecTV specific gossip ...

Similar to Citivas' posts from last year ...

Good luck.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Rich,
> 
> Looking forward to your posts, or anyone who can dedicate themselves, at least initially, to a specific DirecTV-only focus.
> 
> ...


I've done it the past 4 years - reports and photos both.

The "target locations" are known in advance to a few folks, and then there are some others pointed out onsite.

As he pointed out...Rich helps (he carries my camera bag).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As he pointed out...Rich helps (he carries my camera bag).


I'm the Bagboy but I will do what I can specifically for Directv as FanBoy tends to cover the whole CES Event where I tend to Zoom in on Directv because that is what affects me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Be careful with bachelor party and keep your foreheads from tattooing !


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Be careful with bachelor party and keep your foreheads from tattooing !


I don't do the Tattoing Thing as I have Never seen one that I want on my body and HDTVFANBOY is in charge of keeping me out of trouble and he is Very Good at that!!! :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's Las Vegas after all !


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"Richierich" said:


> I'm the Bagboy but I will do what I can specifically for Directv as FanBoy tends to cover the whole CES Event where I tend to Zoom in on Directv because that is what affects me.


Thanks Rich.

Of specific interest (to me at least):

Any reference to RVU capability from a mobile device such as an iPhone/iPad, or gaming system such as the PS3, especially outside the home. 
Any hint of streaming (non RVU) outside the home for DVR recordings. Thinking the Anywhere recent references might be channel streaming outside the home. 
Anything related to possibly being able to access DVR specific info (space, playlist, todo list, ...) from a mobile app outside the home. Similar to the FiOS app. 
Any future receiver gossip (HR2x, HR3x, C3x) or nomad enhancements. 
Any references to MOCA 2.0 for DirecTV, the Entropic CEO has only referenced FiOS interest in 2.0. 

I'm sure I'll think of some other stuff.

No need for any glossy coverage, just any tidbits of info would be interesting for those here without the opportunity to attend.

Thanks Rich and any other newbies attending for the first time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

This will be my Fourth CES Event and I Never get tired of attending as Electronics is the Drug of my Choice.

Always Neat to see what is up and coming in the World of Electronics.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

One of these days I have to make it to one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Of specific interest (to me at least):
> 
> Any reference to RVU capability from a mobile device such as an iPhone/iPad, or gaming system such as the PS3, especially outside the home.
> Any hint of streaming (non RVU) outside the home for DVR recordings. Thinking the Anywhere recent references might be channel streaming outside the home.
> ...


I printed out your post as a reminder of the details.

We'll see what we can learn along those lines.


loudo said:


> One of these days I have to make it to one.


The CES experience is something everyone should do at least once...if they can make it work.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sixto, I am Cutting and Pasting all of these Requests into a Word Document so I can Print it off and refer to it once we get to CES 2012!!!

I will be Posting as soon as I get back to the Marriott so we can keep you guys apprasied of what is going on there and particularly in response to your pertinent questions.

Wish You Could All Be With Us as It Is a BLAST!!! 

You need to put it on your Bucket List as it is well worth it if you are into Electronic Toys!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Sixto, I am Cutting and Pasting all of these Requests into a Word Document so I can Print it off and refer to it once we get to CES 2012!!!
> 
> I will be Posting as soon as I get back to the Marriott so we can keep you guys apprasied of what is going on there and particularly in response to your pertinent questions.


I can't wait to see all *your* onsite CES reports.  

* [That just saved me a ton of work - WOO HOO!] *


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I can't wait to see all *your* onsite CES reports.
> 
> * [That just saved me a ton of work - WOO HOO!] *


It will be a Thang of Beauty!!!

You're Not the Only One who can take Pictures and Post Comments!!! :lol:

Doesn't exactly take a Rocket Scientist like LameLefty to Post a Few Comments and perhaps attach a Picture.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> It will be a Thang of Beauty!!!
> 
> You're Not the Only One who can take Pictures and Post Comments!!! :lol:
> 
> Doesn't exactly take a Rocket Scientist like LameLefty to Post a Few Comments and perhaps attach a Picture.


Congrats on your volunteering to do all onsite CES reports.

[WHEW...I'll have so much more time now to actually see things]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

[Not to worry...they'll be a *real* "reporter/photographer" doing traditional DBSTalk onsite reports (with photos) as always - and he even knows how to use spell-check and everything...]  :lol:

*But seriously - for all those onsite joining in this year - a few final thoughts:*

*1)* Don't forget to pack *good walking shoes *(I've almost forgotten them once myself in the past). Dress for CES is stated to be "business casual".

*2)* *Dress for the weather *- Las Vegas in January can vary alot - it could be warm or cold or both at times - check the weather forecast before leaving so you can pack accordingly. Sweaters are not a bad idea (unless you get your fashion tips from Richierich :lol.

*3)* We have a few folks onsite that we hope to meet with at CES itself (they have any mobile phone numbers already). Once on the ground - *we'll connect up.* 

*4) *It's recommended for those folks confirmed to join us at the DBSTalker dinner *Thursday 1/12 at 7:00pm *(Maggiano's at Fashion Show Mall at the north end)...show up *at least 10-15 minutes early*.

*5)* *Don't forget *your 2 forms of ID and CES badge documentation (if you have it in advance like many do).

*6)* For first-timers - prepare to be amazed. For veterans - enjoy CES yet again.

CES starts in 10 days...and several of us arriving in 11 days.

*Have fun - see you there!*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Congrats on your volunteering to do all onsite CES reports.
> 
> [WHEW...I'll have so much more time now to actually see things]


I am just responding to what Sixto wanted along with Mr. P. Smith which shouldn't take that much to accomplish as Sixto stated that he just wanted info and Not a First Look Report type of reporting, just the Facts and Info.

Here are Sixto's Comments that I am responding to. *"Lots of folks can provide an overview, or CES-wide coverage, but it would be great if someone can sniff out every booth with any DirecTV specific info and post, maybe even with some photos later as time permits, without any non-DirecTV distraction.

Enter, visit Broadcom, Entropic, Jethead, someplace "new" ... post ...

Maybe even a new guy/gal, without any special privileges, who can post any and all DirecTV specific gossip ...*

So I will take a few minutes as we break for lunch to Post a few comments on the DBSTALK.COM Website for those who want to know about such info but don't want to wait for the Official DBSTALK.COM Report to come out which can take a week or so."

Your efforts with that are much appreciated.

*Also, a Back Pack is a Great Way of carrying a lot of stuff such as a Camera, Phone, Batteries, Peanuts & Snacks plus a place to put a lot of Literature that you will accumulate at each Booth.*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> *Also, a Back Pack is a Great Way of carrying a lot of stuff such as a Camera, Phone, Batteries, Peanuts & Snacks plus a place to put a lot of Literature that you will accumulate at each Booth.*


That's a really great idea Rich...good suggestion sir.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's a really great idea Rich...good suggestion sir.


Yes, way better than those annoying folk who bring roll-abouts onto the floor! Traffic hazards!

Does Gucci make backpacks??

:nono2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, way better than those annoying folk who bring roll-abouts onto the floor! Traffic hazards!
> 
> Does Gucci make backpacks??
> 
> :nono2:


I Sure Hope So!!!

Also, don't forget Gum, Candy, etc. plus a Pen and Note Paper to write on.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Richierich said:


> I Sure Hope So!!!
> 
> Also, don't forget Gum, Candy, etc. plus a Pen and Note Paper to write on.


I'm planning on bringing Candy, my 23 year old executive "assistant". Candy is born for such tasks and is easy on the eyes. She even does shorthand!

Plus my Mom would roll over in her grave if she thought I might chew gum in public....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> I'm planning on bringing Candy, my 23 year old executive "assistant". Candy is born for such tasks and is easy on the eyes. She even does shorthand!
> 
> Plus my Mom would roll over in her grave if she thought I might chew gum in public....


:lol: :lol:

Looks like we may have more than one roving cafeterias on the floor at CES this year...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Quick question for the veterans here... Regarding Cameras, what would one suggest? I have my Canon Rebel T3 DSLR, or my Nikon S6100 point-and-shoot. I'll bring both regardless (driving affords me such luxuries), but what would you suggest for the show floor?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Quick question for the veterans here... Regarding Cameras, what would one suggest? I have my Canon Rebel T3 DSLR, or my Nikon S6100 point-and-shoot. I'll bring both regardless (driving affords me such luxuries), but what would you suggest for the show floor?


Aaron-

Great question, one I've been mulling over. I have several Canons, a couple of them pro grade. Also a Canon G3, a compact, 4 MP, old, but an excellent bit of gear. But I am really thinking my iPhone 4 will be all I 'need'. Maybe I can talk myself into the 4S, then that would be it!.

Don't want the weight of a DSLR. If I see something major that is worth a lot of pixels, I'll return to the floor the next day with heavier gear. I am also driving, from SF area.

See you there!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Quick question for the veterans here... Regarding Cameras, what would one suggest? I have my Canon Rebel T3 DSLR, or my Nikon S6100 point-and-shoot. I'll bring both regardless (driving affords me such luxuries), but what would you suggest for the show floor?


Which one is best for closeup? Need that for those tight shots of an equipment back in order to read the fine print.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Quick question for the veterans here... Regarding Cameras, what would one suggest? I have my Canon Rebel T3 DSLR, or my Nikon S6100 point-and-shoot. I'll bring both regardless (driving affords me such luxuries), but what would you suggest for the show floor?


A good point and shoot is handy in small places...even for closeups.

Some booths limit photography while others could care less.

With some thing placed in tight places, a larger camera simply won't fit.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Which one is best for closeup? Need that for those tight shots of an equipment back in order to read the fine print.


An iPhone is just fine for those shots if any decent amount of light is available. They're also fine for headshots or a small group of people, but daylight is very desired for that. iPhones also do fine for boothbunny documentation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used my Sony Cybershot and HDTVFANBOY couldn't believe how Great my Pictures looked when he downloaded them to his PC and used some in the DBSTALK CES EXHIBIT or whatever it was called.

He also has a Nice Camera and I think it is a Canon but they work Great and no real need for a Big Camera.

I also will be using my GOPRO HD 1080P Video Camera to do 1080P/720P Movies of the Event which can then be Spliced for DBSTALK if needed.

Last Year Fanboy had to use his Canon to take a picture of the back of an HR34 Prototype and he didn't have much space between the back of it and the wall so the camera worked Great.


----------



## TechPrime (Dec 25, 2011)

Not a CES vetran, but from a photography geek point of view (IMHO) - a small point and shoot uses a smaller sensor thus almost always have a good macro ability. DSLR isn't actually needed for well-lit situations, nor do the benefit of shallow DOF is important when it comes to taking photos of products/booths. and if its a problem to carry both, don't worry about using only the p&s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We'll be in great shape for photos again as Rich pointed out. It's not unusual that several of us collectively get hundreds of pix.

Generally...some vendors allow you to get "up close and personal" with equipment....while others are a bit protectionist. Thanks to the wisdom shared by others...there are creative ways to accomplish photo missions.

Several folks take pix and share onsite info. It all gets figured out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149783

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188632

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188686

Enjoy CES...and see ya there!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but there's an app for the 2012 CES for Smartphones. Download it for iOS and Android (links below). Link it to your MyCES account and enter your profile information to schedule your visit and arrange meetings!

2012 International CES app for Android

2012 International CES app for iOS


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Surprise from CES came in the mail today. A second CES badge. They must really want me there. CES here I come.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *2)* *Dress for the weather *- Las Vegas in January can vary alot - it could be warm or cold or both at times - check the weather forecast before leaving so you can pack accordingly. Sweaters are not a bad idea (unless you get your fashion tips from Richierich :lol.


Sorry for the late reply. My strategy for *(2)* is to wear a long-sleeve shirt. In a warm place, I can roll up my sleeves. Walking outside for fairly short distances, the long sleeves are okay. Until it gets late and cold.

Here are a few more, in no particular order, lifted and adapted from my old convention survival guide:

*(7) Bring a small refillable water bottle and energy bars.* The air in Las Vegas is very dry; hydration is very important. An energy bar or two in your pocket (or bag or backpack) will let you skip lunch, which is always involves long lines, high prices, and mediocre food. Instead, find a seat 15 minutes before a booth presentation, munch a Clif and take a drink. Much better!

*(8) Have a plan, but don't expect to stick to it.* Make note of the high points that you absolutely have to see. Add some topics that sound interesting, but which don't have the same high priority. Make a list of exhibitors you want to meet. Then walk onto the floor with the expectation that your schedule may change. There will be a lot of interesting stuff out there, including something you never thought of. Don't be afraid to set aside what looked good yesterday when you want to learn more about something that's amazingly cool today.

*(9) Get a lightweight map.* If there's an application with a map that you can load on your smartphone, that's the lightest map you can get. Otherwise, get the map that weighs the least. When you remember that you wanted to visit TooCool's booth, you'll want to know where to find it. When you want to find the nearest rest room, you'll definitely be thankful for the map. (Bonus Tip: The best rest rooms in the convention center are in the southeast corner of Central Hall. Seriously.)

*(10) Beware of heavy freebies.* There are so many great things for free at a big show. Free magazines. Free catalogs. Pens. Paperweights. Bags for carrying them all. You can probably haul around all the pens that you'll get, but anything that feels a little heavy at 11 is going to be a burden by 4. If you really need that two-inch-thick catalog, plan to pick it up as you leave for the night.

*(11) Time your presentations well.* If you pass by a booth with a mob standing around watching a presentation that you'd like to see, make a note of when the next showing will be, then keep moving. If you pass by a booth with a presentation that's going to start in 10 minutes, have a seat if you think it'll be of interest to you. Use this 10-minute break to check your schedule, check your email, and get friendly with the folks at the booth. You'll get the benefit of an unobstructed view of a full presentation and your feet will get the benefit of a full half-hour break. Then get up and walk back to that booth you passed, if it's about 10 minutes before that next showing.

*(12) For your top priority event, get there early.* If your schedule is built around the 2 o'clock show at the 3D Theater, get there at 1:30. If Neil Armstrong is signing moon rocks at 4, get to his booth by 3. If it's really that cool, it'll be that popular too, and you'll probably be waiting in a long line. If there's no line when you arrive, hang around the neighborhood until it starts to form. If no line ever forms, make sure you've got your schedule right; maybe Neil isn't supposed to sign anything until tomorrow.

Hope that helps. See you there!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice, Michael; thanks!

I am bringing all three moon rocks I have for Mr. Armstrong to sign.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but there's an app for the 2012 CES for Smartphones. Download it for iOS and Android (links below). Link it to your MyCES account and enter your profile information to schedule your visit and arrange meetings!


Yup....those apps are great if you can get 3G/4G service in the halls themselves, which last year was very difficult in most physical locations. You have to be online connected to use them. Hopefully things improve on the signal levels this year - there were alot of complaints on that front in 2011, and it was a surprise to many folks too. WIFI access is highly limited in just a few places.


NR4P said:


> Surprise from CES came in the mail today. A second CES badge. They must really want me there. CES here I come.


At least you won't have any excuse if you lose one. :lol:

See ya next week.


FTA Michael said:


> Sorry for the late reply. My strategy for *(2)* is to wear a long-sleeve shirt. In a warm place, I can roll up my sleeves. Walking outside for fairly short distances, the long sleeves are okay. Until it gets late and cold.......
> 
> <More content omitted>
> 
> Hope that helps. See you there!


Great suggestions, especially for first-timers, which will be about 1/2 of the DBSTalkers onsite.

According to multiple forecasts - temps should be in the mid to upper 60s next week in Vegas...so it will be about 15 degrees warmer than last year at this time. Good news on that front too.

See you there next week.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> [*]Any future receiver gossip (HR2x, HR3x, C3x) or nomad enhancements.
> [*]Any references to MOCA 2.0 for DirecTV, the Entropic CEO has only referenced FiOS interest in 2.0.
> [/list]


I do have a little advance information for you on these two points Sixto.

There will be additional details regarding MOCA 2.0, including specific to DirectTV , at the Entropic booth. That's already on our agenda of visits, and I got some written confirmation of that just late today.

We also anticipate getting some additional HD DVR gossip and/or nomad information as well.

The goal will be to get and share everything *that we can* on those fronts.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, I've been to CES 4 times and I've never followed any of the things on those lists. 

My usual list:

1. Arrive in the evening
2. Drink heavily and play Black Jack until you can't see any longer.
3. Try to get to CES by noon.
4. Repeat.

I don't care what the weather is, what I'm wearing, if I have water, never had a map, and have never had a plan.

Just stumble around looking at cool stuff - much better that way.

I think I overslept and missed the dbstalk dinner the first year I went.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *2)* *Dress for the weather *- Las Vegas in January can vary alot - it could be warm or cold or both at times - check the weather forecast before leaving so you can pack accordingly. Sweaters are not a bad idea (unless you get your fashion tips from Richierich :lol.


Hate to say this, it's been VERY warm this winter. Today's high was 71 and the forecast goes down a little next week, but not by much.

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/89102:4:US



Richierich said:


> *Also, a Back Pack is a Great Way of carrying a lot of stuff such as a Camera, Phone, Batteries, Peanuts & Snacks plus a place to put a lot of Literature that you will accumulate at each Booth.*


I have a "Bag of Holding" :lol:

I got the time off, now I just need to debate on when I'll roll out of bed and stroll over.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Draconis said:


> Hate to say this, it's been VERY warm this winter. Today's high was 71 and the forecast goes down a little next week, but not by much.
> 
> I got the time off, now I just need to debate on when I'll roll out of bed and stroll over.


Cool. Look forward to seeing you..... whenever!

And the weather seems consistent with that to your West NW: warm and dry as all get out. Least amount of rain and snow in CA since He left Chicago.


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But seriously - for all those onsite joining in this year - a few final thoughts:
> 
> *1)* Don't forget to pack *good walking shoes *(I've almost forgotten them once myself in the past). Dress for CES is stated to be "business casual".
> 
> ...


Bottom line, have a plan and stick to it! Having been to Comdex in Vegas twice, that's the only way to survive. Make sure that plan allows some time for fun too 

If anyone has some time to wander by the LG booth, I'd be interested in any information and or impressions of the 55" OLED they are supposed to be displaying. Sounds like a great device to watch DirecTV on!! (Though 55" may be a little small compared to the 80" + sets announced)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll be in great shape for photos again as Rich pointed out. It's not unusual that several of us collectively get hundreds of pix.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149783
> 
> ...


Yikes is that Richierich in the Background of the 3rd picture Fanboy took of the back of that HR34??? :lol:

(1) I'm bringing my Backpack with a Water Container, Sunglasses, Glasses, Peanuts, Energy Bars, Candy, etc.
(2) I'll have 3 small lightweight cameras (2 small Point & Shoot Cameras such as my Sony Cybershoot and my New GOPRO HD 1080P Video Camera) with Backup Batteries.
(3) I'll wear a lightweight Golf Windbreaker that I can take off and fold up in my Backpack.
(4) Fanboy will have the Maps on his Asus Transformer.
(5) I will have a Verizon WiFi Hub which can connect up to 5 devices.
(6) I will have his Droid for Email.
(7) I will be hitting the LG, Samsung, Panasonic Booths to look at 2D & 3D Display Devices. Need to get there early as the line tends to be very long.
(8) We will visit the Entropic Booth along with the Morega Booth as I have quite a few Nomad Questions or Ideas for Philip, the CEO of MOREGA, INC. especially regarding how Recording Expirations are being handled.
(9) I'll be bringing along my DBSTALK LAPEL PIN so I can be identified as a DBSTALKER by Booth Bunnies/Attendees. :lol:
(10) I'll be eating at the Barbeque Booth outside early as it has the Best Food at CES.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Richierich said:


> Yikes is that Richierich in the Background of the picture Fandboy took of the back of that HR34??? :lol:


Richierich that's you? Looks like a guy John Walsh has been looking for on "America's Most Wanted"! :sure:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Note to self... If I ever attend CES, then I'm doing it with spartanstew.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Note to self... If I ever attend CES, then I'm doing it with spartanstew.


Are you in Vegas to get Drunk and Gamble or to see CES???

If you are there go get Drunk and Gamble I would then just forego going to CES as it might get in the way.

However, if you are there to see CES get plenty of sleep, don't drink too much and get there early before the crowds especially the First Day when you need to get your CES Badge.

However, after CES on Friday there will still be time to have a drink or two and enjoy the Vegas Entertainment Scene (even though I don't Gamble as I lost a lot of money several years ago being Foolish by thinking I had a chance to win but Vegas is a Place for Suckers according to Steve Wynn who built several Casinos and I choose Not to be one of them)!!! :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

The casinos are not paid for by winners. 

Honestly, I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pictures? Video?

I am just tyring to figure out where the best place to eat lunch on Wednesday is...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Hate to say this, it's been VERY warm this winter. Today's high was 71 and the forecast goes down a little next week, but not by much.
> 
> *I got the time off, now I just need to debate on when I'll roll out of bed and stroll over*.


Warm is good.  We'll look forward to seeing you again regardless of the time - you know the number...and you know about Thursday night. 


Laxguy said:


> Cool. Look forward to seeing you..... whenever!


It will be good to see some familiar faces for sure!


Richierich said:


> Yikes is that Richierich in the Background of the 3rd picture Fanboy took of the back of that HR34??? :lol:


Sure is - and they still managed to let me back in CES this year despite that photo. Don't make me bring back the Mad Max photos from past archives here..or even the infamous sweater shots.... :lol:


MysteryMan said:


> Richierich that's you? Looks like a guy John Walsh has been looking for on "America's Most Wanted"! :sure:


Rich --- I didn't say it...I didn't say it.... I may have thought it....but I didn't say it. 


Draconis said:


> The casinos are not paid for by winners.
> 
> Honestly, I avoid them like the plague.


Quite true...quite true...and you would know better than most for a good reason.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

We will be there again, hope to bump into some of y'all on the floor...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Richierich said:


> Earl, you can join me and HDTVFAN0001 for Lunch on Wednesday if you like so we can finally get to meet you!!!
> 
> Lunch will be on me!!!


I rather eat of a plate, or paper... but if you insist.. 

We can work something out.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richierich said:


> Are you in Vegas to get Drunk and Gamble or to see CES???


Some of us are very good at multi-tasking. I've managed to do all 3 several times (and played a round of golf one year too). Granted, I wasn't at CES all day, but 4-6 hours is all I can handle of CES in a given day anyway (regardless of how much sleep and/or water I get), as these old injury ridden legs can't be upright that long.

PS. In 20 years of going to Vegas (2-3 times per year, including one 2 year stretch when I was there 20 times), my winnings exceed my losses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Some of us are very good at multi-tasking. I've managed to do all 3 several times (and played a round of golf one year too). *Granted, I wasn't at CES all day, but 4-6 hours is all I can handle of CES in a given day anyway (regardless of how much sleep and/or water I get), as these old injury ridden legs can't be upright that long.*


My legs aren't that far behind ya.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I rather eat of a plate, or paper... but if you insist..
> 
> We can work something out.


Bada-bing, bada-boom! :lol:

I'll see youse guys in a week!

[I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.]


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> PS. In 20 years of going to Vegas (2-3 times per year, including one 2 year stretch when I was there 20 times), my winnings exceed my losses.


According to Steve Wynn who built The Wynn, The Encore, The Mirage, Bellagio and other Casinos you are One Rare Bird!!! :lol:

To each his own but I Prefer to spend my hard earned money on Shows and Food Buffets but that's just me.

I actually like to watch people Gamble and when they Lose Big Time I feel so Lucky and Happy that that guy wasn't me.

Anyway, Vegas is a Hoot and I just love looking at the Eye Candy as I am a people watcher and there are all kinds there doing their thing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Bada-bing, bada-boom! :lol:
> 
> I'll see youse guys in a week!
> 
> [I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.]


It won't be Long Now!!!

And Unfortunately I do Understand what you said and what you meant!!! :lol:

Oh well, I guess it is Time for a Laxative!!!

Boy you will Never live this down now that Rich and I have a hold of ya!!! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richierich said:


> To each his own but I Prefer to spend my hard earned money on Shows and Food Buffets but that's just me.


In all my time there, I've never been to a show and never eaten at a buffet.

I mainly live on Sbarro at Bally's.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> In all my time there, I've never been to a show and never eaten at a buffet.
> 
> I mainly live on Sbarro at Bally's.


I have eaten Sbarro's many times at the Bally's and I just Love it, Great Pizza!!! Pepperoni, Sausage and Extra Cheese!!!

Love the Shows such as La Reve, The Beatle Love Show with Cirque du Soleil, Frank Caliendo (front row seats with HDTVFANBOY), Penn & Teller, Jay Leno, Terry Fator, etc. and they were all Great.

In fact the wife and I saw La Reve twice and it was as good the second time as the First.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pictures? Video?
> 
> I am just tyring to figure out where the best place to eat lunch on Wednesday is...


Maggiones Italian Restaurant


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Maggiones Italian Restuarte/


That would be Thursday night.... :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dfergie said:


> We will be there again, hope to bump into some of y'all on the floor...


Maybe we will. Only about 200K folks. 



Earl Bonovich said:


> I rather eat of a plate, or paper... but if you insist..
> 
> We can work something out.


Lets make it a foursome. Count me in too. Would like to say Hi to all.

Also, yesterday I posted a second badge showed up. Today would you believe a third one showed up? And it says Exhibitor on it. Don't know how I scored that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Also, yesterday I posted a second badge showed up. Today would you believe a third one showed up? And it says Exhibitor on it. Don't know how I scored that.


Maybe they are SPAM BADGES.... :lol:

Good thing none of them were for Janitorial Services...

Hopefully one of them will be OK...


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still around and will still be there next week. Moving the mother-in-law is taking all of my time right now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> I'm still around and will still be there next week. Moving the mother-in-law is taking all of my time right now.


Hope that goes well for you.

Safe travels - see you next week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That would be Thursday night.... :lol:


I thought we had that scheduled somewhere in our visit to Lost Wages, Nevada!!! :lol:

Well, only 6 days before we board the Jet to Las Vegas, YAAHOO with my NOMAD in my Lap for a few episodes of Diners, Driveins & Dives!!!! :hurah:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, remember you need 2 Forms Of ID to get your CES Badge such as a Driver's License and a Business Card with your name on it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, you definitely NEED your BUSINESS CARD. Which serves as proof (chuckle) that you work in the consumer electronics field. Or that you have a decent printer at home, or something. 

BTW, I hope everybody has a hotel lined up already. All CES-rate rooms are sold out, and the hotels are showing crazy prices otherwise. (Mirage $674/night, Riviera $499/night, for example) Terrible's, which usually begs for last-minute visitors, is sold out. The best decent room I could find this morning is Sam's Town, which is just do-able with its shuttle to the strip. Sure glad I booked my room early!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FTA Michael said:


> BTW, I hope everybody has a hotel lined up already. All CES-rate rooms are sold out, and the hotels are showing crazy prices otherwise. (Mirage $674/night, Riviera $499/night, for example) Terrible's, which usually begs for last-minute visitors, is sold out. The best decent room I could find this morning is Sam's Town, which is just do-able with its shuttle to the strip. Sure glad I booked my room early!


I book my room every year in July at the Marriott Hotel which is 2 blocks from CES and this is one time you can't wait until the last minute to try and get a great deal as everything sells out because this is the Largest Convention in the USA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Yes, you definitely NEED your BUSINESS CARD. Which serves as proof (chuckle) that you work in the consumer electronics field. Or that you have a decent printer at home, or something.
> 
> BTW, I hope everybody has a hotel lined up already. All CES-rate rooms are sold out, and the hotels are showing crazy prices otherwise. (Mirage $674/night, Riviera $499/night, for example) Terrible's, which usually begs for last-minute visitors, is sold out. The best decent room I could find this morning is Sam's Town, which is just do-able with its shuttle to the strip. Sure glad I booked my room early!





Richierich said:


> I book my room every year in July at the Marriott Hotel which is 2 blocks from CES and this is one time you can't wait until the last minute to try and get a great deal as everything sells out because this is the Largest Convention in the USA.


Odds are if folks don't have their badge, ID, hotel, and travel squared away by now...its not gonna happen for them.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Odds are if folks don't have their badge, ID, hotel, and travel squared away by now...its not gonna happen for them.


Oh My God!!! I forgot to Book My Flight On Delta!!! :nono2:

No, we booked that early too, like in August!!!

Thank God we got some decent seats too right up front!!!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Oh My God!!! I forgot to Book My Flight On Delta!!! :nono2:
> 
> No, we booked that early too like in August!!!


Sounded unpossible to me!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Sounded unpossible to me!


While it might not surprise everyone... :lol:

Several of us booked our travel back in August and registered like Rich said.

No last-minute surprises that way. 

Looking forward to seeing you there again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*We're less than a week away from CES 2012.*

I'd encourage everyone *who has confirmed* for the DBSTalk "meet + greet" dinner next week to refresh their memory on the details in Post 235 here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2902744&postcount=235

Several folks will be meeting onsite at CES in the various Halls from time to time. We have a list of phone numbers already.

*Note: There will be several onsite reports filed at DBSTalk, including photos (as in past years).*

Safe travels next week - and may everyone enjoy CES 2012!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And on that note, I declare this thread closed, at the thread starter's request.


----------

